# The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

Really lost for words on this filth....


----------



## Saul Goodman (Nov 17, 2015)

It's the Daily Mail. Nothing they spew surprises me any more. Although I am surprised they don't have the rats running the other way.


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 17, 2015)

But is the daily fail *supporting* or *complaining about* that very odious comparison ?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 17, 2015)

It's a collage, not what the DM printed.


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It's a collage, not what the DM printed.


You mean the contemporary one doesn't have rats on? Because I thought that's what the juxtaposition was showing, similarity to Nazi cartoons back then with the rats meme.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

No the cartoon on the left was published today (without the cartoon on the right)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 17, 2015)

JimW said:


> You mean the contemporary one doesn't have rats on? Because I thought that's what the juxtaposition was showing, similarity to Nazi cartoons back then with the rats meme.



It was. I thought, perhaps unfairly, fom StoneRoad's post that he'd misread it.


----------



## JimW (Nov 17, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> It was. I thought, perhaps unfairly, fom StoneRoad's post that he'd misread it.


Ah right, I missed StoneRoad's post all together and thought you were commenting on the OP.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's the Daily Mail. Nothing they spew surprises me any more. Although I am surprised they don't have the rats running the other way.


I'm a cynic but I'm shocked by it


----------



## existentialist (Nov 17, 2015)

There will come a time when we look back at this, and are as appalled by the Mail's cartoon as we are by the 1930s one.

It can't come too soon.

ETA: "we" meaning "the population in general" - although there are still those who think the German one expresses a perfectly reasonable sentiment.


----------



## passenger (Nov 17, 2015)

talk about history repeating its self


----------



## Manter (Nov 17, 2015)

I actually felt a bit sick when I saw this. Am going to slightly pointlessly complain to the press complaints commission


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 17, 2015)

Nothing the daily mail surprises me anymore though it does sicken me


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)

Who is Mac, the cartoonist? ...search....ah its Stanley McMurtry - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia smae guy who did that racist Tom Jones thing the other day

more hillarious gags from the fucker


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)

oh how we laughed


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

Yep that is the twat.  He has been a twat since i remember as a kid. Pretty sure he used to cartoon for the Express in the 80's. He is 79 so most of his time is taken up dodging coffins which keeps his xenophobia minimal.  He is the go to guy to make hay with the tragic events in Paris or similar grief tourism.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 17, 2015)

Anyone that buys the Daily Mail deserves to be beaten to death with it.

That cartoon really is shocking.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 17, 2015)

ska invita said:


> oh how we laughed



Good lord. Words fail me.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 17, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Good lord. Words fail me.



C _ _ _


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 17, 2015)

Wasnt the Nazi rag called Der Sturmer? 

This cartoonist looks like he'd work quite comfortably under Julius Stretcher. Now remind me, what happened to that cunt afterwards?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Nov 17, 2015)

Showed my boy this earlier and he was aghast 'talk about extremists, mum'


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 17, 2015)

Bloody hell


----------



## krink (Nov 17, 2015)

I never looked at that paper before, are these cartoons really published in it? seriously?? Fucking hell!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 17, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Bloody hell


Yep.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

Take the rats out and it's still disgustingly offensive. Look at how he draws the refugees faces.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 18, 2015)

Spent last weekend on Calais and Dunkirk refugee camp. None of them looked like that.  There was a large amount of young men and men with families as well. They wanted to wear western stuff. They were into Western Music. They want somewhere safe to live and a job to go to, they fled ISIS. They would rather die than dress like ISIS. 

Mac is a fucking prick.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2015)

Isn't it just illegal to print that? I'm confused? That's inciting racial hatred isn't it?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> Isn't it just illegal to print that? I'm confused? That's inciting racial hatred isn't it?


They know where the line is in legal terms. Think of it like the long jump. Toe on the line but never over. The rats are just rats. What are you seeing?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> They know where the line is in legal terms. Think of it like the long jump. Toe on the line but never over. The rats are just rats. What are you seeing?


First part explaining makes sense

Don't understand why your asking what I'm seeing?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

Mumbles274 said:


> First part explaining makes sense
> 
> Don't understand why your asking what I'm seeing?



I mean that in the Nazi cartoon the Jewish faces are part of the rat. A risible but possibly effective defence would be to say the rats in the Mail's cartoon are just rats. How can you prove otherwise?


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> A risible but possibly effective defence would be to say the rats in the Mail's cartoon are just rats. How can you prove otherwise?



Because they are all flying


----------



## JimW (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I mean that in the Nazi cartoon the Jewish faces are part of the rat. A risible but possibly effective defence would be to say the rats in the Mail's cartoon are just rats. How can you prove otherwise?


Or that while the rats represent the terrorists, they're shown coming in with the refugees, not as their entirety. Probably some twat of a lawyer has.signed off on that


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

JimW said:


> Or that while the rats represent the terrorists, they're shown coming in with the refugees, not as their entirety. Probably some twat of a lawyer has.signed off on that


Not sure they do; the silhouette in the pakol appears to be carrying a gun. No doubt the vile scum at the Mail would spin some shit about rats fleeing a sinking ship...literal and metaphorical, but their real message is quite clear.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2015)

Doesn't that beg the question of why the rats are there in the first place? A drawing from imagination differs from a photograph of an event in reality. Unlike a photograph, which can be argued to be merely showing what was happening there and then, all the elements in a drawing have been placed deliberately.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Doesn't that beg the question of why the rats are there in the first place? A drawing from imagination differs from a photograph of an event in reality. Unlike a photograph, which can be argued to be merely showing what was happening there and then, all the elements in a drawing have been placed deliberately.



_The poor refugees are suffering from terribly unhygienic conditions_. There's always a way round it.


----------



## JimW (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Not sure they do; the silhouette in the pakol appears to be carrying a gun. No doubt the vile scum at the Mail would spin some shit about rats fleeing a sinking ship...literal and metaphorical, but their real message is quite clear.


I'd spotted the gun, clearly Mac has a rounded view of the people of the Levant. What a cunt.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> _The poor refugees are suffering from terribly unhygienic conditions_. There's always a way round it.



As an excuse that would only work if one completely ignored the context, that is the cartoon is being featured in a publication with a public of record, one that persists to recent times, of being anti-immigrant.


----------



## JimW (Nov 18, 2015)

Do they prosecute anyone bar BNP types and that nutter from the north-east for incitement in print? Bar seems quite high to my recall.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

NoXion said:


> As an excuse that would only work if one completely ignored the context, that is the cartoon is being featured in a publication with a public of record, one that persists to recent times, of being anti-immigrant.



How do you prove the rats represent refugees then? What argument would you put forward? Plausible deniability is all that's needed here, and it only needs to be a bit plausible.


----------



## tim (Nov 18, 2015)

The Dail Heil is at leastconsustent in its vileness

Google Image Result for http://wingsoverscotland.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/blackshirts-460x206.jpg


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> How do you prove the rats represent refugees then? What argument would you put forward? Plausible deniability is all that's needed here, and it only needs to be a bit plausible.



As pests, rats are bothersome to all but the most desperate of people. Yet aside from the rats themselves, there is no clear indication that the refugees in the cartoon are in such dire straits. They are depicted as being not obviously unhealthy otherwise. The presence of the rats is thus incongruous, especially given the depicted refugees' insouciance to their presence.

Furthermore, unless the cartoonists and publishers wish to claim a level of ignorance incongruous with their public record of success in their craft, they must surely be mindful of the associations with which their readers might draw from such imagery? The use of rats and other vermin in association with perceived undesirables is one of reliable historical record. If ignorance of the law is no excuse, then why should ignorance of a significant factor of history be any better?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 18, 2015)

I see what you're saying but I'm still inclined to believe you can blag your way out of it. So do the Mail's lawyers presumably.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I see what you're saying but I'm still inclined to believe you can blag your way out of it. So do the Mail's lawyers presumably.



I think the lawyers are banking on a lack of any serious challenge, personally. And since it would probably take serious money and lawyerly skill to press such a challenge, they can rest easy knowing it won't happen.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 18, 2015)

Christ the political climate is getting seriously scary


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I think the lawyers are banking on a lack of any serious challenge, personally. And since it would probably take serious money and lawyerly skill to press such a challenge, they can rest easy knowing it won't happen.



Sadly, no - Favelado 's right. It's not just confidence that no one will bother challenging, and much less well-resourced organisations (BNP in the early 2000s for example) have got away with a great deal as long as they understand exactly where the legal line is drawn. The laws on incitement to racial hatred have a narrow definition, and it's not enough to say (as you would here) that any reasonable person can see that the thing in question is obviously racist.

A lawyer might even successfully argue, for example, that comparing refugees to rats simply reflected the opinions of many ordinary people (as represented by the Mail's readership, ha ha) as well as mainstream politicians (who've used the rhetoric of swarms and swamping in the past months).  If it weren't so difficult to prove that the media shapes opinion as well as reflecting it we would be living in a very different world in terms of public discourse on such things.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Really lost for words on this filth....
> View attachment 79737



Isn't it depicting terrorists entering Europes open borders?

One of the figures clearly has a gun.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> I actually felt a bit sick when I saw this. Am going to slightly pointlessly complain to the press complaints commission



still chaired by dacre is it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> I actually felt a bit sick when I saw this. Am going to slightly pointlessly complain to the press complaints commission


good luck


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> still chaired by dacre is it?


not only is it not chaired by dacre, it has ceased to exist.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

#pcgonemadonthisthread


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

'mac' describes his cartoons as 'gentle' and 'apolitical'.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 'mac' describes his cartoons as 'gentle' and 'apolitical'.



I generally find that people who describe themselves as apolitical usually have the worst politics.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

I think there's something else going on here as well, i think the shadowed figure in the centre-right just in front of the sign is actually from one of the cartoons of mohammed that there was a bit of fuss about - but i can't find the right image.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I generally find that people who describe themselves as apolitical usually have the worst politics.


It's the gentle bit that stood out to me really. He's spewed out years of gentle hatred.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> still chaired by dacre is it?


It's been rebranded the Independent Press Standards Organisation, chaired by establishment-friendly retired judge Alan Moses. 

tbh you could refer every single eg of mac's work from this thread. They're all foul, but the Cilla Black one is the most puzzling - is _everything_ about refugees?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> It's been rebranded the Independent Press Standards Organisation, chaired by establishment-friendly retired judge Alan Moses.


as i said earlier - see my post #49


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 'mac' describes his cartoons as 'gentle' and 'apolitical'.



I think that's code for 'insidious' and 'pig fucking ignorant'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 'mac' describes his cartoons as 'gentle' and 'apolitical'.


everyone else describes them as shit and provocative


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #pcgonemadonthisthread



My better judgement tells me not to bother, but go on then - let's hear it.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #pcgonemadonthisthread





billy_bob said:


> My better judgement tells me not to bother, but go on then - let's hear it.



Nailed On is there something you'd like to share with the class?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Nailed On is there something you'd like to share with the class?



Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.

Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.







In the recent Paris attacks I think this cartoon by mac is relevant and many regard IS as rats for their cult of death.

The person who started this thread then made a comparison to Nazi racist Jew propaganda which I can't see the relevance to the cartoon on the left by cartoonist 'mac', but it just seems that as soon as some racism is implied then some people turn on their political correctness 'I must appear outraged by anything that suggests racism' button.

I think this comparison is ill judged at this time of the Paris attacks.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Drivel


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.
> 
> ...



Nah.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Drivel



#wasteoftime



Libertad said:


> Nah.



#disingenuous


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.
> 
> ...



You suggest that the contemporary cartoon shows 'terrorists as rats' - are you suggesting that it's implying that the people are, by contrast, fine and dandy?

Because you've immediately pointed out the contradiction in that position by highlighting that one of the people is armed.

If you genuinely don't see any comparison with 30s anti-Jewish propaganda that's your opinion, but I'd like to hear an actual justification for why you can't see the relevance. Even if you disagree that there's a direct comparison between the two messages, you can hardly deny that both cartoons depict an association _of some sort_ between rats and refugees.  The language of 'swarms' has been employed time and time again to dehumanise people often fleeing for their lives, and increases the likelihood of people feeling that, as They are all such a faceless mass anyway, its completely impossible to tell which of Them are dangerous, so we should keep Them all out to be on the safe side.

In fact, the two 30s cartoons selected here don't even show the comparison as starkly as they could: there are plenty of pre-WWII examples of racist caricaturing of Jews that look almost exactly like the caricatures of refugees on the right: with prominent hooked noses and protruding hairy chins, shapeless voluminous clothing (hiding their _true form_, symbolically), very often shown in silhouette or shadow to enhance their sinisterness and faceless conformity to stereotype.

e2a: I've taken your arguments on face value and responded to them without dismissing you out of hand. I hope you can manage more than one word, with or without hashtags, in response.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

#notgoingtobeherelong


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2015)

its pretty clear what the implication is. If you want to give the cartoonist the benefit of the doubt why not look at his other stuff? And the history of the paper that prints such cartoons. Nothing exists in a vacuum. Rats aside (and the implication is blatant there), we have some real racist caricature faces on those refugees. Big noses etc. This stuff has a lineage. Although I'm sure you could probably make the 'rats fleeing a sinking ship' argument succesfully in court its a blatant wink nudge.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You suggest that the contemporary cartoon shows 'terrorists as rats' - are you suggesting that it's implying that the people are, by contrast, fine and dandy?
> 
> Because you've immediately pointed out the contradiction in that position by highlighting that one of the people is armed.
> 
> ...



Cheers billy_bob , saved me from having to type etwas similar.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> everyone else describes them as shit and provocative


Which is, ironically, quite close to the descriptor the Mail itself uses very nearly every time it mentions Charlie Hebdo cartoons; "insulting and provocative".


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 18, 2015)

Only idiots call out political correctness gone mad. Political madness gone correct more like. 
Vicious cartoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #wasteoftime
> 
> 
> 
> #disingenuous


#pisspoor


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You suggest that the contemporary cartoon shows 'terrorists as rats' - are you suggesting that it's implying that the people are, by contrast, fine and dandy?
> 
> Because you've immediately pointed out the contradiction in that position by highlighting that one of the people is armed.
> 
> ...



I just don't see what you see tbth.

I see rats depicted as IS terrorists based on their horrific actions in Paris.

I do not associate rats with refugees whatsoever and don't believe that is what the artist implies either else it would not have been allowed to be published.

I am outraged by IS terrorist atrocities in Paris and around the world.

I am not a disingenuous pc person who is outraged by the suggestion of racism when it's not present.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> it just seems that as soon as some racism is implied then some people turn on their political correctness 'I must appear outraged by anything that suggests racism' button.



I'd also like to ask, what makes you think this is what is happening, rather than that what you're seeing is people who are genuinely outraged, at what they genuinely see as quite nauseating racism?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> #pisspoor



Yes, it matched the responses I was replying to tbth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, it matched the responses I was replying to tbth.


what i particularly like about your contributions is the level of self-awareness they reveal.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> you can hardly deny that both cartoons depict an association _of some sort_ between rats and refugees.



Jews were an assimilated minority group in German society not refugees


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I'd also like to ask, what makes you think this is what is happening, rather than that what you're seeing is people who are genuinely outraged, at what they genuinely see as quite nauseating racism?



Well, just my opinion, honestly!


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> Jews were an assimilated minority group in German society not refugees


Who were in the process (1939) of being turned into refugees.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2015)

What percetnage of terrorists come into the EU out of the whole migrant population? 0.0000000000000000000001% something like that...what *impression* does the cartoon give of migration into the EU?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I just don't see what you see tbth.
> 
> I see rats depicted as IS terrorists based on their horrific actions in Paris.



I repeat, what about the human with the gun, in that case? How do you read that?




			
				Nailed On said:
			
		

> I do not associate rats with refugees whatsoever and don't believe that is what the artist implies either else it would not have been allowed to be published.



Who would 'not allow' it?




			
				Nailed On said:
			
		

> I am outraged by IS terrorist atrocities in Paris and around the world.



Has _anyone _on here suggested they're not? In fact, have you heard _anything _but publicly expressed utter condemnation and outrage in _any _quarter in the last few days?  I'd put money on it that unless you're involved in some kind of dark-web chatroom run by IS itself, you have not.




			
				Nailed On said:
			
		

> I am not a disingenuous pc person who is outraged by the suggestion of racism when it's not present.


Again - why? People don't do things for no reason at all. You continually hear people moaning about PC gone mad, so clearly if you agree with that you are easily able to find an outlet through which to express it - what would anyone's motivation be for coming on here and _pretending _to find something racist in order to maintain political correctness?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> Jews were an assimilated minority group in German society not refugees



I'm well aware of what one quarter of my own family were, thanks. If you're suggesting they weren't depicted (since well before WWII but increasingly so as it came closer) as a foreign, alien swarm and a threat to German civilisation and culture then you're either being disingenuous or you're a fucking moron.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Well, just my opinion, honestly!



I can think of a word for opinions that are based on nothing and for which no justification can be provided.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I can think of a word for opinions that are based on nothing and for which no justification can be provided.


i'll see your word and raise you one: farting piffle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I'm well aware of what one quarter of my own family were, thanks. If you're suggesting they weren't depicted (since well before WWII but increasingly so as it came closer) as a foreign, alien swarm and a threat to German civilisation and culture then you're either being disingenuous or you're a fucking moron.


ignorant pig would be the epithet i'd choose.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think this comparison is ill judged at this time of the Paris attacks.


You have got to be fucking kidding. 

Wow. Now is _not_ the time to call out disgusting racists stirring up hatred. Kinell.


----------



## hot air baboon (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I'm well aware of what one quarter of my own family were, thanks. If you're suggesting they weren't depicted (since well before WWII but increasingly so as it came closer) as a foreign, alien swarm and a threat to German civilisation and culture then you're either being disingenuous or you're a fucking moron.



....or option c) - neither...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i'll see your word and raise you one: farting piffle.


I thought "platitudinous drivel" when I saw it, but I see someone's beaten me to the punch on "drivel".

You can have "platitudinous" for free, though...


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 18, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I thought "platitudinous drivel" when I saw it, but I see someone's beaten me to the punch on "drivel".
> 
> You can have "" for free, though...



Can i also have a dictionary so I can look up 'platitudinous'?


On a serious note, why the very fucking fuck are we now arguing on this? Can we not all agree that the original cartoon was, at very best, utterly distasteful trash and worst something much darker?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 18, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Can i also have a dictionary so I can look up 'platitudinous'?
> 
> 
> On a serious note, why the very fucking fuck are we now arguing on this? Can we not all agree that the original cartoon was, at very best, utterly distasteful trash and worst something much darker?


W-e-e-e-ll... 

No, only joking


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Can i also have a dictionary so I can look up 'platitudinous'?
> 
> 
> On a serious note, why the very fucking fuck are we now arguing on this? Can we not all agree that the original cartoon was, at very best, utterly distasteful trash and worst something much darker?


No. At very best it is far worse than distasteful trash. It knows what it is doing.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No. At very best it is far worse than distasteful trash. It knows what it is doing.


The cartoon is foul. But there's a mistake in the juxtapostion - the paper the 1939 images come from was an anti-nazi workers paper, and the cartoons there are an attempt to criticise the democratic states for turning away jewish refugees.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> No. At very best it is far worse than distasteful trash. It knows what it is doing.


if only you could say the same.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The cartoon is foul. But there's a mistake in the juxtapostion - the paper the 1939 images come from was an anti-nazi workers paper, and the cartoons there are an attempt to criticise the democratic states for turning away jewish refugees.



In fairness, the current day cartoon needs no comparison, can we not all see it for what it is?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The cartoon is foul. But there's a mistake in the juxtapostion - the paper the 1939 images come from was an anti-nazi workers paper, and the cartoons there are an attempt to criticise the democratic states for turning away jewish refugees.


Ah right ok. I was referring to the DM one, tbf, as that's the one Nailed On was defending.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> In fairness, the current day cartoon needs no comparison, can we not all see it for what it is?


Totally. 



littlebabyjesus said:


> Ah right ok. I was referring to the DM one, tbf, as that's the one Nailed On was defending.



Sorry, didn't mean to quote you there. Not sure how i did.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I repeat, what about the human with the gun, in that case? How do you read that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A human with a gun.

IPSO.

No, I do not use 'dark web chat rooms' or know what they are.

In answer to your last paragraph/question, the mac cartoon is relevant to current IS Paris attacks as it depicts terrorists entering a borderless Europe at ease and nothing more.

Attempts to compare this cartoon to Nazi racist war propaganda is over reactionary and disingenuous pc behaviour IMO.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A human with a gun.
> 
> IPSO.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your completely thought- and content-free response.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A human with a gun.
> 
> IPSO.
> 
> ...


What on earth do you imagine that disingenuous means?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A human with a gun.
> 
> IPSO.
> 
> ...


Are you one of those 'proudly politically incorrect' people??


----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Are you one of those 'proudly politically incorrect' people??


just proudly trolling urban


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A human with a gun.
> 
> IPSO.
> 
> ...


not your finest hour


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> What on earth do you imagine that disingenuous means?



In the context of PC idiots, disingenuous for being more concerned to appear outraged without much thought to what the subject is they are being outraged about.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> In the context of PC idiots, disingenuous for being more concerned to appear outraged without much thought to what the subject is they are being outraged about.


Ah, fake anti-racists who are secretly really racist. Like all decent people really are.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> In the context of PC idiots


confirmation of what i suspected.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

ddraig said:


> Are you one of those 'proudly politically incorrect' people??



No, I just have the ability to think for myself.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> the mac cartoon is relevant to current IS Paris attacks as it depicts terrorists entering a borderless Europe at ease and nothing more.


Apart from one unidentified individual carrying what French authorities believe to be a stolen Syrian passport, all of the Paris attackers named so far have been French nationals.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I just have the ability to think for myself.


So everyone here has it wrong but you can see the meaning clearly?
Or you don't understand it so it can't mean that?

And again, are you proudly politically incorrect?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Apart from one unidentified individual carrying what French authorities believe to be a stolen Syrian passport, all of the Paris attackers named so far have been French nationals.



Paris bomber not stopped because EVERY arrival is given travel papers

Yes, then France closed its borders for security measures.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So everyone here has it wrong but you can see the meaning clearly?
> Or you don't understand it so it can't mean that?
> 
> And again, are you proudly politically incorrect?


carrying on from brogdale's post i'd phrase it 'are you as racist as you appear?'


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Paris bomber not stopped because EVERY arrival is given travel papers
> 
> Yes, then France closed its borders for security measures.


when someone quotes from the daily mail to bolster their argument they in fact weaken it.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I just have the ability to think for myself.



Clearly not thinking for yourself that well eh?

Harmless fun that original cartoon eh?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

ddraig said:


> So everyone here has it wrong but you can see the meaning clearly?
> Or you don't understand it so it can't mean that?
> 
> And again, are you proudly politically incorrect?



I'm just giving my opinion.

Sorry if that goes against the majority on this thread.

Personally (as like most people) I deplore racism, but don't see the comparison to the mac cartoon and anti Jew racist propaganda cartoon from ww2.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Paris bomber not stopped because EVERY arrival is given travel papers
> 
> Yes, then France closed its borders for security measures.


You do realise that was to stop the attackers leaving the country, don't you?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You do realise that was to stop the attackers leaving the country, don't you?


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> You do realise that was to stop the attackers leaving the country, don't you?


Nailed On doesn't even realise closing the borders IS a security measure.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2015)

> I'm just giving my opinion.



Which isn't worth a fuck.




Nailed On said:


> Personally (as like most people) I deplore racism, but don't see the comparison to the mac cartoon and anti Jew racist propaganda cartoon from ww2.


Really? You'd have to be blind or wilfully ignorant to use that defence. So which one is it?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>


Obviously you didn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'm just giving my opinion.
> 
> Sorry if that goes against the majority on this thread.
> 
> Personally (as like most people) I deplore racism, but don't see the comparison to the mac cartoon and anti Jew racist propaganda cartoon from ww2.


as everyone who has worked in customer service knows, everything before 'but' is bollocks.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.
> 
> ...



0 for effort and 0 for analysis.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


>


i see what you mean, a pisspoor car crash


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> as everyone who has worked in customer service knows, everything before 'but' is bollocks.



I wouldn't suggest you are a pc idiot who likes to be outraged but I would suggest you may be a tragedy hipster.

The Paris attacks prove Charlie Hebdo’s critics wrong | Dorian Lynskey


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I wouldn't suggest you are a pc idiot who likes to be outraged but I would suggest you may be a tragedy hipster.
> 
> The Paris attacks prove Charlie Hebdo’s critics wrong | Dorian Lynskey


what's that got to do with anything?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Christ, this one is like so many of the numpties I encounter on The Guardian/Telegraph/Independent's comments threads: always fond of using tropes to make a spurious point.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what's that got to do with anything?



_Over the weekend, Facebook was rife with the narcissism of small differences. People scolded their friends for tinting their profile pictures with the Tricolore, or for seeming to care more about Paris than Beirut, in order to show how much more thoughtful and liberal they were: the American writer Jamiles Lartey dubbed them “tragedy hipsters”._


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Over the weekend, Facebook was rife with the narcissism of small differences. People scolded their friends for tinting their profile pictures with the Tricolore, or for seeming to care more about Paris than Beirut, in order to show how much more thoughtful and liberal they were: the American writer Jamiles Lartey dubbed them “tragedy hipsters”._


*shrugs*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Over the weekend, Facebook was rife with the narcissism of small differences. People scolded their friends for tinting their profile pictures with the Tricolore, or for seeming to care more about Paris than Beirut, in order to show how much more thoughtful and liberal they were: the American writer Jamiles Lartey dubbed them “tragedy hipsters”._


i haven't scolded or seemed to care more.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i haven't scolded or seemed to care more.


"tragedy" as in "tragedy hipster"; the very definition of superfluous prefix.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> "tragedy" as in "tragedy hipster"; the very definition of superfluous prefix.


a tautology


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> "tragedy" as in "tragedy hipster"; the very definition of superfluous prefix.


that Badgers no longer posts is as much of tragedy as Nailed On continuing to.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Over the weekend, Facebook was rife with the narcissism of small differences. People scolded their friends for tinting their profile pictures with the Tricolore, or for seeming to care more about Paris than Beirut, in order to show how much more thoughtful and liberal they were: the American writer Jamiles Lartey dubbed them “tragedy hipsters”._


If you read the main thread, you'll find this exact attitude being criticised by a large number of posters, though not all (although I dispute the motivation proposed by the author - not everyone says everything as a matter of pose). On this thread, so far, you're in a resounding minority of one. Do you think maybe you might have missed something?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> that Badgers no longer posts is as much of tragedy as Nailed On continuing to.



We've all made silly posts in the past..... Nailed On will find their balance in time.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

sim667 said:


> We've all made silly posts in the past..... Nailed On will find their balance in time.


i doubt it. not sure if Nailed On will be with us much longer.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i doubt it. not sure if Nailed On will be with us much longer.


Can we start posting fish pictures yet?

Is Nailed On young and overkeen, or shit stirring..... frankly I don't know.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On  , the cartoon is blatently saying open European Borders allows us to be overun with people from the Middle East, and that is a bad thing as people from the Middle East are bad. All of them. Which is why it is racist. It is not PC gone mad, nor does it make those revolted by it "tragedy hipsters". Your comments do suggest that maybe it is you that is effecting a narcissm of small differences.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On 
from the many dead in paris thread


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On  , the cartoon is blatently saying open European Borders allows us to be overun with people from the Middle East, and that is a bad thing as people from the Middle East are bad. All of them. Which is why it is racist. It is not PC gone mad, nor does it make those revolted by it "tragedy hipsters". Your comments do suggest that maybe it is you that is effecting a narcissm of small differences.


I fear,  rather than people with a lot in common arguing over tiny differences, that most of us don't actually have very much in common with this poster.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> I fear,  rather than people with a lot in common arguing over tiny differences, that most of us don't actually have very much in common with this poster.


yeh of quite a different persuasion to so many of us here


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On  , the cartoon is blatently saying open European Borders allows us to be overun with people from the Middle East, and that is a bad thing as people from the Middle East are bad. All of them. Which is why it is racist. It is not PC gone mad, nor does it make those revolted by it "tragedy hipsters". Your comments do suggest that maybe it is you that is effecting a narcissm of small differences.



Is that how the cartoonist 'mac' describes the illustration?

If not then it is open to interpretation and subjectivity tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Is that how the cartoonist 'mac' describes the illustration?
> 
> If not then it is open to interpretation and subjectivity tbh.


What did he say, then? Link?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

brogdale said:


> What did he say, then? Link?



I was asking the same question.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I was asking the same question.


The cartoon is what he said


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> The cartoon is what he said



No, the cartoon is what he drew.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'm just giving my opinion.
> 
> Sorry if that goes against the majority on this thread.
> 
> Personally (as like most people) I deplore racism, but don't see the comparison to the mac cartoon and anti Jew racist propaganda cartoon from ww2.



Saying that anyone who purports to see racism in this cartoon doesn't actually think it's racist but is in fact pretending to think so in order to conform to political correctness, despite the fact that only the sort of dickhead who thinks political correctness has gone mad could fail to see that the cartoon really obviously is racist.

Does not qualify as an opinion. Opinion involves the idea of judgement, but the above doesn't even make sense, never mind being defensible.

It's pushing it to even call it thinking.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, the cartoon is what he drew.


Can you really not read texts?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, the cartoon is what he drew.



oh dear.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Is that how the cartoonist 'mac' describes the illustration?
> 
> If not then it is open to interpretation and subjectivity tbh.



First of all, if 'mac's description of the cartoon suggests that it's not bigotry, then he's stupid or a liar or both.

Secondly, regardless of what he says, authorial intention doesn't trump interpretation. It's in the public eye. Whatever the majority of people, approving or otherwise, feel is the message of it is far more important than what the cartoonist has to say.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 18, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Saying that anyone who purports to see racism in this cartoon doesn't actually think it's racist but is in fact pretending to think so in order to conform to political correctness, despite the fact that only the sort of dickhead who thinks political correctness has gone mad could fail to see that the cartoon really obviously is racist.
> 
> Does not qualify as an opinion. Opinion involves the idea of judgement, but the above doesn't even make sense, never mind being defensible.
> 
> It's pushing it to even call it thinking.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Can you really not read texts?



Wait for it...'I was responding to an internet forum, not a text'


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>



You don't get to claim solidarity with people who were shot dead just because you've rightly been asked to justify these opinions of yours, which you apparently you found at the bottom of the garden in a shoebox which you've never even bothered to open, to judge from your complete inability to provide a single ounce of substance to back them up.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On (ever so sorry, I know not how to tag), I rather suspect it may be time for you to stop digging yourself in deeper. 

As an unrelated topic, I'm Sikh and wear a turban most of the time now. From time to time I wear a kurta pajma (an outfit, broadly similar to what those depicted in the cartoon are wearing). Aside from my white skin, I look alarmingly similar to those in Macs piece of poisonous bilge. It'll be me, my wife, my Sikh friends who also feel the hatred dripping off that.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>



Nobody here is proposing shooting that vile DM cartoonist. Whatever you think of Charlie Hebdo's style or substance, they are the opposite of the Daily Mail. They are avowed enemies of people like 'mac'.

If you can't see that, it's not just 'your opinion'. You are very simply wrong.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, the cartoon is what he drew.



Take it from experience. Don't dig yourself a massive hole on here.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Take it from experience. Don't dig yourself a massive hole on here.


i want him to keep digging


----------



## brogdale (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>



Je suis McMurty?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 18, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Is that how the cartoonist 'mac' describes the illustration?
> 
> If not then it is open to interpretation and subjectivity tbh.


artists dont describe their illustrations, their illustrations describe them.
and yes, it is open to interpretation and subjectivity, the majority on this and other forums being that it is rascist. You can rail against this if you like, and my interpretation and subjective view of you for doing so is that you really are a bit of a dipshit. tbh.


----------



## Manter (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> good luck
> View attachment 79747


Don't you'll start me on another rant about how quangos pointlessly rename themselves annually at great cost.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Nov 19, 2015)

Never a bad time to remind people of this and share it widely.

Rothermeres pedigree isn't just one of loving the blackshirts. It's a full on Hitler-licking tradition, which is why I am not as surprised as some at this cartoon (though just as sickened)

"Nazi Youth In Control"

http://trove.nla.gov.au/ndp/del/article/83404381?searchTerm=Rothermere hitler&searchLimits=sortby=dateAsc


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> artists dont describe their illustrations, their illustrations describe them.
> and yes, it is open to interpretation and subjectivity, the majority on this and other forums being that it is rascist. You can rail against this if you like, and my interpretation and subjective view of you for doing so is that you really are a bit of a dipshit. tbh.



Maybe the majority here and 'other forums' who have decreed this recent mac cartoon as racist should make formal complaint to the IPSO?

I wonder how many Daily Mail readers share your views or don't and see this mac cartoon as currently relevant to 129 people murdered by IS terrorists?

Yesterday saw a further 2 terrorists killed, one by blowing herself up with a suicide belt and a further 8 suspects detained, thought to be planning an attack in the Parisian financial area.  I wonder if there are more IS cells waiting to strike further atrocities before authorities find them?

I can see how the mac cartoon illustrates the continuing IS threat and the crisis open borders are causing, but not racism.

If the mac image was so clearly racist, then why did the person who started this thread deem it necessary to place a Nazi racist ww2 propaganda picture alongside it if not to enforce their rigid subtext?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> Don't you'll start me on another rant about how quangos pointlessly rename themselves annually at great cost.


or i'll go off on one about needless hyperbole.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 19, 2015)

It is racist, its portraying refugees as dirty, unhygienic, etc.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Maybe the majority here and 'other forums' who have decreed this recent mac cartoon as racist should make formal complaint to the IPSO?
> 
> I wonder how many Daily Mail readers share your views or don't and see this mac cartoon as currently relevant to 129 people murdered by IS terrorists?
> 
> ...



 you sound like you could at least manage better than this, the last two lines are just nonsensical ? ( You do know a bit about DM's 1930's /pre WW2 past ? )


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I wonder how many Daily Mail Readers share your views...
> ?


None I hope, it is a vile organ, but if you feel it aligns with your own views then so be it.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> None I hope, it is a vile organ, but if you feel it aligns with your own views then so be it.



I do not read the Daily Mail and have based my opinions on the mac cartoon featured on this thread and its relevance to current events.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I do not read the Daily Mail and have based my opinions on the mac cartoon featured on this thread and its relevance to current events.


Perhaps a little context might have spared your blushes, then...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I do not read the Daily Mail


you just look at the pictures


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Maybe the majority here and 'other forums' who have decreed this recent mac cartoon as racist should make formal complaint to the IPSO?


i see you situate yourself in a persecuted minority



> I wonder how many Daily Mail readers share your views or don't and see this mac cartoon as currently relevant to 129 people murdered by IS terrorists?


none, i'd have thought.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I wonder how many Daily Mail readers share your views or don't and see this mac cartoon as currently relevant to 129 people murdered by IS terrorists?



I'd rather not share so much as a square mile with a Daily Mail reader if I can help it, never mind their opinions.

But I don't think anyone's been arguing the cartoon isn't _relevant _to the current situation - why else would we be talking about it?

The point is that it's relevant in a racist way. It conflates refugees with terrorist threat, doing its bit (and admittedly it's got plenty of company on this score) to vastly exaggerate the actual threat level (the last week has been appalling, yes, but it is not representative of the genuine level of danger that the average person in Western Europe faces on a daily basis) and to increase the likelihood that people will think and act in an intolerant way towards refugees in general.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2015)

Just realised this is the bodybuilding is gay bloke.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Just realised this is the bodybuilding is gay bloke.


Indeed, not to mention in one thread, her use of Michael Moores film Capitalism: A love Story as an endorsement of capitalism....
I stand by my earlier assessment: dipshit.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 19, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Just realised this is the bodybuilding is gay bloke.



Are you suggesting we're _not _arguing with that lass in the selfie?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Are you suggesting we're _not _arguing with that lass in the selfie?


Its like Foxy Red all over


----------



## Nylock (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> In the context of PC idiots, disingenuous for being more concerned to appear outraged without much thought to what the subject is they are being outraged about.


Wow, that much irony must surely have its own gravity well.



Nailed On said:


> No, the cartoon is what he drew.


Yes, and unless he pulled it out of his arse -or drew it in a deep hypnotic trance, then what he drew came from his mind under conscious direction. This cartoon wasn't created in a vacuum, it was drawn with deliberation and intent. Or are you somehow implying that all cartoonists are fundamentally opinionless and have no agency in the creation of their work...?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Nylock said:


> Yes, and unless he pulled it out of his arse -or drew it in a deep hypnotic trance, then what he drew came from his mind under conscious direction. This cartoon wasn't created in a vacuum, it was drawn with deliberation and intent. Or are you somehow implying that all cartoonists are fundamentally opinionless and have no agency in the creation of their work...?



No, that's not what I am implying.

I imagine the cartoonist signature 'mac' was instructed by The Daily Mail to produce an illustration that captured the Paris attacks and open border crisis.

I don't imagine DM instructed mac to take artistic licence from Nazi racist ww2 propaganda, unlike the person who started this pc attracting thread in the backdrop of Islamic State terrorist atrocities in Paris.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, that's not what I am implying.
> 
> I imagine the cartoonist signature 'mac' was instructed by The Daily Mail to produce an illustration that captured the Paris attacks and open border crisis.
> 
> I don't imagine DM instructed mac to take artistic licence from Nazi racist ww2 propaganda, unlike the person who started this pc attracting thread in the backdrop of Islamic State terrorist atrocities in Paris.


yeh. but he chose how to depict it, when it could have been drawn in a very different manner.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. but he chose how to depict it, when it could have been drawn in a very different manner.



Yes, that is where subjectivity comes into play.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, that is where subjectivity comes into play.


Yes and no. Cartoons have a visual language, knowledge of which needs to be shared by the cartoonist and the viewer in order to make sense of them.

Some misunderstandings of cartoons are akin to the idea that you think you understand a sentence written in French when in fact, without realising it, you don't actually speak French. That's not really a subjective thing - it's a pretty objective mistake.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Just realised this is the bodybuilding is gay bloke.


Oh. That confirms a few suspicions, and casts a rather different light on things. Hrm.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, that is where subjectivity comes into play.


since your subjective view is that it is not racist, that tells us a good deal about your value systems and how they inform your opinions.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, that's not what I am implying.
> 
> I imagine the cartoonist signature 'mac' was instructed by The Daily Mail to produce an illustration that captured the Paris attacks and open border crisis.
> 
> I don't imagine DM instructed mac to take artistic licence from Nazi racist ww2 propaganda, unlike the person who started this pc attracting thread in the backdrop of Islamic State terrorist atrocities in Paris.


I do imagine that "mac", as a long-time contributor to the DM, would have known _exactly_ the kind of thing they would want, and have a pretty good handle on the prevailing editorial standards.

I think you are being more than merely a little contrarian in your attempts to whitewash this whole business - I've no idea why, or what your real motivation is, but every post you've made on this thread reeks of dissimulation.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> If the mac image was so clearly racist, then why did the person who started this thread deem it necessary to place a Nazi racist ww2 propaganda picture alongside it if not to enforce their rigid subtext?



I will leave you to work that one out for yourself. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> since your subjective view is that it is not racist, that tells us a good deal about your value systems and how they inform your opinions.



I don't think that is necessary to you as you have already assessed me as 'dipshit', whatever that implies.



Lucy Fur said:


> Indeed, not to mention in one thread, her use of Michael Moores film Capitalism: A love Story as an endorsement of capitalism....
> I stand by my earlier assessment: dipshit.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> ... pc attracting thread...


Jesus Christ


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think that is necessary to you as you have already assessed me as 'dipshit', whatever that implies.


Allow me to explain, my suggestion that you are a dipshit implies that you are not very bright. I trust that clarifies for you but dont hesitate to ask me for further simplification if you are still struggling.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I do imagine that "mac", as a long-time contributor to the DM, would have known _exactly_ the kind of thing they would want, and have a pretty good handle on the prevailing editorial standards.



Not sure what your point is.



existentialist said:


> I think you are being more than merely a little contrarian in your attempts to whitewash this whole business - I've no idea why, or what your real motivation is, but every post you've made on this thread reeks of dissimulation.



I'm simply attempting to give my opinion on the subject in question.

I don't subscribe to your conspiracy theorist suspicion agenda you proclaim.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Not sure what your point is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your opinion seems to consist mostly of claims of ignorance.

As for the idea that I'm "proclaiming" a conspiracy theorist agenda, I'm almost tempted to ask you to explain what you mean, except that it'll just be another half-dozen posts of you telling us what you're not thinking.


----------



## JimW (Nov 19, 2015)

Nylock said:


> Jesus Christ


Not another mac versus pc thread!


----------



## Nylock (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not another mac versus pc thread!


Loving your work... 

(also envious)


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 19, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Allow me to explain, my suggestion that you are a dipshit implies that you are not very bright. I trust that clarifies for you but dont hesitate to ask me for further simplification if you are still struggling.



I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.

I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


I'm liking where this is going.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


Please do. A common comment on your posts is that they vere towards the unintelligible. A translation service may be just what we all need.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


no need to get your friend. i have three master's degrees and i think Lucy Fur's on the ball here.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 19, 2015)

I've got just 6 GCSEs and yet I still understand.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 19, 2015)

(and a CELTA)


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not another mac versus pc thread!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not another mac versus pc thread!


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2015)

I think someone with only a 100m swimming certificate could understand it.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


It's similarly widely accepted that if someone makes an assertion that they are unable to support with reasoned debate...then they've not made an argument.
Remember you said "#pcgonemadonthisthread"; plenty of posters pointed out to you how this was woefully wide of the truth, and you've been able to offer no supporting arguments.
Maybe best to think before you post next time?


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no need to get your friend. i have three master's degrees and i think Lucy Fur's on the ball here.



No one likes a show off, but in your case I'll make an exception.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Libertad said:


> No one likes a show off, but in your case I'll make an exception.


won't mention the musick theory grade 5 then


----------



## Favelado (Nov 19, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think someone with only a 100m swimming certificate could understand it.



Silver survival. Blow them pyjamas up - could save your life.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> won't mention the musick theory grade 5 then



Best not to.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Silver survival. Blow them pyjamas up - could save your life.


perhaps not the thread to talk about blowing things up, you'll only confuse Nailed On


----------



## Fingers (Nov 19, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Silver survival. Blow them pyjamas up - could save your life.



You would not believe the amount of times I have had to dive into the deep end of lakes to rescue dying bricks since school.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.


No, that's not really what's "widely accepted". Most reasonable people would regard resorting to ad hominem as an indicator that someone _might_ not have a strong argument. But it's equally an indicator that someone is becoming pissed off, regardless of whether they have a good argument or not. Given your contributions on this thread, I think that the latter is far more likely than the former.

I suspect that the fallacy of claiming that because someone has been critical of you, they have therefore committed ad hominem and all further arguments from them are invalid will acquire its own Latin designation soon enough, if it hasn't already...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no need to get your friend. i have three master's degrees and i think Lucy Fur's on the ball here.


Just the solitary undergraduate degree in counselling here, and 8 years' experience. But I'm happy to run interference, or make the tea, anything really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Just the solitary undergraduate degree in counselling here, and 8 years' experience. But I'm happy to run interference, or make the tea, anything really.


how kind - lapsang souchong, black one sugar pls.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> won't mention the musick theory grade 5 then


Pshaw. Viola Grade 8. Distinction. 

I'll get the tea, shall I?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 19, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Pshaw. Viola Grade 8. Distinction.
> 
> I'll get the tea, shall I?


please. and then you can play some soothing viola musick like in 'the good the bad and the ugly' while we deal with Nailed On


----------



## Libertad (Nov 19, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Pshaw. Viola Grade 8. Distinction.
> 
> I'll get the tea, shall I?



Impressive.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.
> 
> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.



If you actually have such a friend I really wouldn't show them what you've posted here. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. As a doctor I claim dibs on any tea and biscuits being provided on this thread.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 19, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not another mac versus pc thread!


That singlehandedly made the last 7 pages worth the effort.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 19, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> If you actually have such a friend I really wouldn't show them what you've posted here.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice
> 
> p.s. As a doctor I claim dibs on any tea and biscuits being provided on this thread.


I said nothing about biscuits. It's a vicious lie!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.
> 
> ...



Both cartoons dehumanise a group of people (Muslim or Jew) as animals. That's the relevance.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

hot air baboon said:


> Jews were an assimilated minority group in German society not refugees



German Jews were. Bear in mind that in the '20s and '30s Jewish refugees from Ukraine were still fleeing to eastern and central Europe, including to Germany.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I have a friend who has a masters degree in psychology.



That's nice for you.



> I may invite her to examine my comments here to see if your claims against me hold any validity tbth, but it's widely accepted that once someone starts to attack the person and not the debate, then they have lost their argument.



If you did indeed invite her to do so, she would say "you're a dipshit". She'd say this because a) you dissemble, b) you use terms you clearly don't grasp, c) you lay claim to your own opinion being the truth, without substantiating it, and d) you're whining about _ad hominems_ when such attacks have barely been made.
How do I know what your psych postgrad friend would say(if she exists)? I have a similar qualification.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> no need to get your friend. i have three master's degrees and i think Lucy Fur's on the ball here.



Three now? Congrats!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 19, 2015)

Favelado said:


> (and a CELTA)



Is that a Scottish A level?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Both cartoons dehumanise a group of people (Muslim or Jew) as animals. That's the relevance.



The Nazi propaganda cartoon from ww2 is clearly racist showing jews as rats with human heads.

The Daily Mail cartoon depicts the open border crisis with rats that could be subjectively thought of as Islamic State death cult who murdered 129 innocent people.

These two cartoons bear no relevance to each other imo other than the pc crowd who like to be outraged first, overlooking deaths caused by terrorists secondly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The Nazi propaganda cartoon from ww2 is clearly racist showing jews as rats with human heads.
> 
> The Daily Mail cartoon depicts the open border crisis with rats that could be subjectively thought of as Islamic State death cult who murdered 129 innocent people.
> 
> These two cartoons bear no relevance to each other imo other than the pc crowd who like to be outraged first, overlooking deaths caused by terrorists secondly.


surely pc brigade


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> No, that's not really what's "widely accepted". Most reasonable people would regard resorting to ad hominem as an indicator that someone _might_ not have a strong argument. But it's equally an indicator that someone is becoming pissed off, regardless of whether they have a good argument or not. Given your contributions on this thread, I think that the latter is far more likely than the former.
> 
> I suspect that the fallacy of claiming that because someone has been critical of you, they have therefore committed ad hominem and all further arguments from them are invalid will acquire its own Latin designation soon enough, if it hasn't already...



Or the person resorting to ad hominem doesn't like the reasonable replies which challenge their original position.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> "ad hominem"



Is your well-qualified friend helping you with your posts now? Why doesn't he/she sign up and wade in his/her own right?



hot air baboon said:


> Jews were an assimilated minority group in German society not refugees





ViolentPanda said:


> German Jews were. Bear in mind that in the '20s and '30s Jewish refugees from Ukraine were still fleeing to eastern and central Europe, including to Germany.



There's that, but also you could argue that cartoons from the 30s depicting Jews (whether as rats or in a variety of other ways) as a threat to national safety, identity or unity are one of the key cultural artifacts which demonstrate that German (and Austrian) Jews _weren't_ half as assimilated as they wanted to (or had been led to) believe. If they had understood sooner just how precarious their acceptance into that society was, it's likely many more of them would have fled in time.  My great-grandfather was a very recent ascendant to the Jewish middle class, the cliche of a self-made man, and was already aware of just how fragile his hold on that position was, so he grasped what was going on before most of his contemporaries. I wouldn't be here otherwise.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

JimW said:


> Not another mac versus pc thread!



 Safe to say _everyone _wishes they'd thought of that first.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Or the person resorting to ad hominem doesn't like the reasonable replies which challenge their original position.


That's a possibility, too. It's not what's happening here, though.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Or the person resorting to ad hominem doesn't like the reasonable replies which challenge their original position.



It's true some of us have resorted to ad hominem, but mostly only once you've been repeatedly challenged to justify your own position and haven't managed anything more than '#justmyopinionlike' or dismal froth about 'PC'.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Or the person resorting to ad hominem doesn't like the reasonable replies which challenge their original position.


that's the sort of underhand inference i've come to expect from you


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> That's a possibility, too. It's not what's happening here, though.



That makes no sense as your first sentence contradicts the second tbh.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> That makes no sense as your first sentence contradicts the second tbh.


Heh, the very fact that you think that rather demonstrates the paucity of your thinking skills, I'm afraid.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> That makes no sense as your first sentence contradicts the second tbh.



Compare:

It sometimes rains. It is not raining.

Woudl you like to explain which of these is false?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Or the person resorting to ad hominem doesn't like the reasonable replies which challenge their original position.


How can you judge whether or not I do or do not like something which has yet to occur?
And for clarity, my original position was, and remains, that it is a Rascist Cartoon.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> That makes no sense as your first sentence contradicts the second tbh.


Logic.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Heh, the very fact that you think that rather demonstrates the paucity of your thinking skills, I'm afraid.



I don't think so but do think that your resorting to ad hominem is simply due to you not liking me challenging your position to the mac cartoon.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think so but do think that your resorting to ad hominem is simply due to you not liking me challenging your position to the mac cartoon.


yeh but your position sacred


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think so but do think that your resorting to ad hominem is simply due to you not liking me challenging your position to the mac cartoon.


Your not challenging anyones position, you have failed to put together a single cohesive argument for why the cartoon is not rascist.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Your not challenging anyones position, you have failed to put together a single cohesive argument for why the cartoon is not rascist.



Seriously?

Of course I have, repeatedly, please re-read prior posts.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

Why do you feel mac included the hook noses and one of the refugees carrying a gun?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Why do you feel mac included the hook noses and one of the refugees carrying a gun?


because he's a racist pig

next


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Of course I have, repeatedly, please re-read prior posts.


your position's holy, it's full of fucking holes.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2015)

I think Nailed On should have a read of this

This vile cartoon portrayal of refugees is just what Isis wants | Lisa Doyle


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Why do you feel mac included the hook noses and one of the refugees carrying a gun?



Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses' but did notice one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders.

As I've already said, the dm cartoon is in current context events unfolding daily in Paris, the Nazi racist propaganda cartoon is not.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

You're a fucking idiot and no mistake.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses' but did notice one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders.
> 
> As I've already said, the dm cartoon is in current context events unfolding daily in Paris, the Nazi racist propaganda cartoon is not.


so you recognize the symbolism of the gun but the rats are just rats?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think Nailed On should have a read of this
> 
> This vile cartoon portrayal of refugees is just what Isis wants | Lisa Doyle


You know that article is just typical of the loony left limp wristed liberal bleeding hearts taking us all to hell in a handcart. Jeez, Im not racist, but......


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> You know that article is just typical of the loony left limp wristed liberal bleeding hearts taking us all to hell in a handcart. Jeez, Im not racist, but......



PC brigade me old mate.  They are everywhere.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I think Nailed On should have a read of this
> 
> This vile cartoon portrayal of refugees is just what Isis wants | Lisa Doyle



_Understandably, questions have been raised about whether or not terrorists have been able to travel alongside refugees, exploiting the chaotic system that currently meets people arriving in Europe via sea_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> surely pc brigade





Fingers said:


> PC brigade me old mate.  They are everywhere.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Understandably, questions have been raised about whether or not terrorists have been able to travel alongside refugees, exploiting the chaotic system that currently meets people arriving in Europe via sea_.


and?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and?


Like rats they 'come ashore' spreading their 'plague' of terrorism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> As I've already said, the dm cartoon is in current context events unfolding daily in Paris, the Nazi racist propaganda cartoon is not.


well spotted. i did not realise you had such acute powers of observation.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> and?



and I'm sure The Daily Mail would argue that the mac cartoon is a depiction of the question of whether terrorists have been allowed or not to travel alongside refugees, exploiting the chaotic open border system.

Recent events in Paris suggest this is a more than relevant question tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> and I'm sure The Daily Mail would argue that the mac cartoon is a depiction of the question of whether terrorists have been allowed or not to travel alongside refugees, exploiting the chaotic open border system.
> 
> Recent events in Paris suggest this is a more than relevant question tbh.


do you think terrorists have been allowed to travel alongside refugees?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> whether terrorists have been allowed or not to travel alongside refugees, .......(my edit)
> 
> Recent events in Paris suggest this is a more than relevant question tbh.


The terroists involved in the Paris events were for the most part French / Belgian and lived in France & Belgium. So no. If this is the basis of your 'reasoned opinion', it is deeply flawed.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> do you think terrorists have been allowed to travel alongside refugees?



I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.

I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.
> 
> I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


i'll take that as a yes then


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> ....
> I dare say that [_the_] ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


What was it then, if it was more than a security measure?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.
> 
> I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


and how do think Mac portrayed that in the cartoon?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

nailed on, you recognize symbolism in cartoons. You yourself said the gun was a visual symbol for violence. Yet the rats are just rats. You know full well what the rats represent and you agree with the sentiment, but you know better than to admit it.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> What was it then, if it was more than a security measure?



I didn't say that *I *thought France closing its borders was anything more than a security measure.

Please re-read below.



Nailed On said:


> I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I didn't say that *I *thought France closing its borders was anything more than a security measure.
> 
> Please re-read below.


No you suggested that ardent pc brigade did. I'm asking you to go further than mealy mouth suggestion and say what you mean, explicitly.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> nailed on, you recognize symbolism in cartoons. You yourself said the gun was a visual symbol for violence. Yet the rats are just rats. You know full well what the rats represent and you agree with the sentiment, but you know better than to admit it.



My original view on the mac cartoon in question, as below.



Nailed On said:


> Yes, and I did intend to reply but thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Ok, so what I see in this cartoon on the left (as shown in person who started this thread) is open European borders that have been exploited by terrorists as rats and there is also a guy with a gun over his shoulder.
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

> many regard IS as rats for their cult of death.



jimmy hill


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.



As Lucy Fur pointed out immediately above this post, most of the terrorists responsible for the recent atrocities were either French/Belgian or already resident in France/Belgium before the current refugee 'crisis'.

Extending your logic, therefore, this would suggest that a policy of allowing people of Arab descent and/or Muslim faith to have French/Belgian citizenship could also 'certainly be exploited by terrorists'.  Do you agree?

Do you see what I'm getting at? What would you do about the fact that one or two of the hundreds of thousands of refugees created by current conflicts in the middle east _might _be terrorists? Close borders? If that follows logically, then in order to be consistent and not act arbitrarily you would also need to restrict citizenship rights in Northern European countries for people of non-northern-European-Christian descent, given that the number of known terrorists who fit this description is far greater than the number of terrorists known to have 'sneaked in' posing as refugees.

Would you restrict citizenship rights in this way? How far would you be prepared to go? Bear in mind that some of the terrorists responsible for post-9/11 acts of terror were second or third-generation residents of 'Western' countries.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> My original view on the mac cartoon in question, as below.



If the rats are just rats, and not to be taken to imply anything about the human refugees in the same picture, what is the fact that one of those refugees has a gun to be taken to imply, except that refugees might be terrorists?

This is a central contradiction in your interpretation that you still haven't explained. I don't agree with your view that the rats are just rats - I think it's naive and ahistorical - but I would agree to disagree if only you were being more consistent.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Excellent posts billy_bob . Nailed On, might be time to get your mate.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses'



And now that you have noticed 'the hook noses'? 



> but did notice one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders.



How many deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders have come from refugees carrying guns? I've not heard of any.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> As Lucy Fur pointed out immediately above this post, most of the terrorists responsible for the recent atrocities were either French/Belgian or already resident in France/Belgium before the current refugee 'crisis'.
> 
> Extending your logic, therefore, this would suggest that a policy of allowing people of Arab descent and/or Muslim faith to have French/Belgian citizenship could also 'certainly be exploited by terrorists'.  Do you agree?
> 
> ...



I think you highlight a very complex problem that is underpinned with the cause of terrorism.

As for 9/11, I don't know enough about it to comment tbh, but isn't it full of conspiracy theories?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think you highlight a very complex problem that is underpinned with the cause of terrorism.
> 
> As for 9/11, I don't know enough about it to comment tbh, but isn't it full of conspiracy theories?


where have you been for the past 14 years?


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Excellent posts billy_bob . Nailed On, might be time to get your mate.



We have been waiting nearly a whole day for the mate to turn up.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

presumably the mate is busy doing a lecture on anti-extremism from a jungian perspective


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We have been waiting nearly a whole day for the mate to turn up.


i have never encountered someone before whose imaginary friend had a postgraduate qualification in psychology


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The Nazi propaganda cartoon from ww2 is clearly racist showing jews as rats with human heads.
> 
> The Daily Mail cartoon depicts the open border crisis with rats that could be subjectively thought of as Islamic State death cult who murdered 129 innocent people.
> 
> These two cartoons bear no relevance to each other imo other than the pc crowd who like to be outraged first, overlooking deaths caused by terrorists secondly.



"imo". Your opinion only goes so far. You've presented nothing to support that opinion except whining and appeals to authority.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 20, 2015)

The longer this thread goes on the more I want to repost the Jam-Thick People sketch from page four...


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> We have been waiting nearly a whole day for the mate to turn up.



Tbth I haven't spoke with her, as on reflection, I don't think that me getting momentarily upset by being called a 'dipshit' by someone I don't even know, as  that concerning.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Tbth I haven't spoke with her, as on reflection, I don't think that me getting momentarily upset by being called a 'dipshit' by someone I don't even know, as  that concerning.


that's the least of what you've been called. but it says a lot about you that you even consider for an instant involving someone you respect as a psychologist to deal with someone you will never meet calling you a dipshit on the interweb.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think you highlight a very complex problem that is underpinned with the cause of terrorism.
> 
> As for 9/11, I don't know enough about it to comment tbh, but isn't it full of conspiracy theories?



I didn't ask you to comment on 9/11. It is a fact that more terrorist acts committed supposedly in the name of Islam since 9/11 have been committed by people who are already resident in Western/Northern European countries, and who in many cases have never been resident anywhere else (who are, in other words, as much citizens of those countries as anyone else), than by people posing as refugees. 

If you think that closing or restricting borders because of the risk of the latter is justified, you are sanctioning a punitive measure against a vast number of people on the basis of a tiny handful of individuals. I think that's pretty shocking. Unless you want that measure to be not just inhumane but arbitrary, you then also need to sanction punitive measures against other groups of people (in this case all those of Arab Muslim descent living in France/Belgium), given that the evidence for terrorists 'passing' amongst _them _is somewhat stronger.

Are you happy with that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I didn't ask you to comment on 9/11. It is a fact that more terrorist acts committed supposedly in the name of Islam since 9/11 have been committed by people who are already resident in Western/Northern European countries, and who in many cases have never been resident anywhere else (who are, in other words, as much citizens of those countries as anyone else), than by people posing as refugees.
> 
> If you think that closing or restricting borders because of the risk of the latter is justified, you are sanctioning a punitive measure against a vast number of people on the basis of a tiny handful of individuals. I think that's pretty shocking. Unless you want that measure to be not just inhumane but arbitrary, you then also need to sanction punitive measures against other groups of people (in this case all those of Arab Muslim descent living in France/Belgium), given that the evidence for terrorists 'passing' amongst _them _is somewhat stronger.
> 
> Are you happy with that?


i am not persuaded it will be understood.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> that's the least of what you've been called. but it says a lot about you that you even consider for an instant involving someone you respect as a psychologist to deal with someone you will never meet calling you a dipshit on the interweb.



Yes, I have had quite a lot of unnecessary abuse on here tbh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, I have had quite a lot of unnecessary abuse on here tbh.


no you haven't.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, I have had quite a lot of unnecessary abuse on here tbh.


For a rascist, you've got off remakably lightly


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I didn't ask you to comment on 9/11. It is a fact that more terrorist acts committed supposedly in the name of Islam since 9/11 have been committed by people who are already resident in Western/Northern European countries, and who in many cases have never been resident anywhere else (who are, in other words, as much citizens of those countries as anyone else), than by people posing as refugees.
> 
> If you think that closing or restricting borders because of the risk of the latter is justified, you are sanctioning a punitive measure against a vast number of people on the basis of a tiny handful of individuals. I think that's pretty shocking. Unless you want that measure to be not just inhumane but arbitrary, you then also need to sanction punitive measures against other groups of people (in this case all those of Arab Muslim descent living in France/Belgium), given that the evidence for terrorists 'passing' amongst _them _is somewhat stronger.
> 
> Are you happy with that?



Yes, I agree that the open border policy versus countries national security against terrorism is a very delicate balancing act with varying opinions.

I think France closing its borders was more than justified though.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think France closing its borders was more than justified though.


Is anyone suggesting that it wasn't?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> For a rascist, you've got off remakably lightly



I am not a racist and have reported your post.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Is your well-qualified friend helping you with your posts now? Why doesn't he/she sign up and wade in his/her own right?



Mate, a Masters in psychology isn't "well-qualified". It's the minimum requirement for training in clinical (i.e. "patient-facing") psychology. 




> There's that, but also you could argue that cartoons from the 30s depicting Jews (whether as rats or in a variety of other ways) as a threat to national safety, identity or unity are one of the key cultural artifacts which demonstrate that German (and Austrian) Jews _weren't_ half as assimilated as they wanted to (or had been led to) believe.



Absolutely - although the cartoons started back in the '20s, and were "homages" to earlier (mid-to-late late 19th/early 20th century) Russian anti-Semitic propaganda 



> If they had understood sooner just how precarious their acceptance into that society was, it's likely many more of them would have fled in time.  My great-grandfather was a very recent ascendant to the Jewish middle class, the cliche of a self-made man, and was already aware of just how fragile his hold on that position was, so he grasped what was going on before most of his contemporaries. I wouldn't be here otherwise.



In my opinion (formed through study, and from being lucky enough to talk to a few of those who lived through it) the precarity wasn't merely a product of an especial blindness to what the Nazis were capable of, but (and I suspect that some Urbanites who haven't studied the history of the holocaust in any depth may accuse me of anti-Semitism for saying this) also because for those who were religious, there was a deep impulse within the rabbinates to promulgate a view that dismissed Nazism as a spasm caused entirely by economic depression - an impulse that also led the rabbinates to share synagogue birth, marriage and death records with the Nazi administration, with disastrous results for many. On top of this there were, of course, the economic barriers - unless you had the readies to pay for an exit visa (pre-Nuremberg), you were fucked. Post-Nuremberg you were fucked because you were stateless, and unless someone elsewhere got an entry visa for you to another state (only really possible if you were connected and/or had wealth abroad that the Nazis hadn't been able to expropriate).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> Why do you feel mac included the hook noses and one of the refugees carrying a gun?



The only feasible explanation is "Semitic trope".


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i am not persuaded it will be understood.





Nailed On said:


> Yes, I agree that the open border policy versus countries national security against terrorism is a very delicate balancing act with varying opinions.
> 
> I think France closing its borders was more than justified though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am not a racist and have reported your post.


for someone who isn't a racist you do a remarkably good impression of one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, I agree that the open border policy versus countries national security against terrorism is a very delicate balancing act with varying opinions.
> 
> I think France closing its borders was more than justified though.


But you keep repeating nonsense. Why did France close its borders (temporarily) following the attacks? It was to stop anyone _getting out_. This has already been said but you repeat the nonsense.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.
> 
> I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.



There isn't a "current open border policy".
What there is, is thousands upon thousands of miles of hard-to-police coasts. The only "open" borders are those for EU citizens within the Schengen area, and even then you have to provide proof that you're an EU citizen (or Swiss) on demand.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> nailed on, you recognize symbolism in cartoons. You yourself said the gun was a visual symbol for violence. Yet the rats are just rats. You know full well what the rats represent and you agree with the sentiment, but you know better than to admit it.



A case of attempting to have their semiotic cake and eat it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> There isn't a "current open border policy".
> What there is, is thousands upon thousands of miles of hard-to-police coasts. The only "open" borders are those for EU citizens within the Schengen area, and even then you have to provide proof that you're an EU citizen (or Swiss) on demand.


Yep. Outside the EU, the border is very very far from open. Just ask any non-European national trying to come to the UK.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> ...
> I am not a disingenuous pc person who is outraged by the suggestion of racism when it's not present.



Nailed On by inference you suggest that those who oppose your view are "disingenuous pc person who are outraged by the suggestion of racism when it's not present"


Many people on this thread have now provided you with clear explanations as to why this cartoon, whilst addressing the atrocities in Paris, does so in a manner that is rascist.


Yet still you refuse to be convinced, insisting there is no rascist element to the cartoon.


The inabillity to recognise racism, is more often than not one of the traits of a racist, hence my suspicions about you. Which remain unchanged. Feel free to report this message too if you wish.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> In my opinion (formed through study, and from being lucky enough to talk to a few of those who lived through it) the precarity wasn't merely a product of an especial blindness to what the Nazis were capable of, but (and I suspect that some Urbanites who haven't studied the history of the holocaust in any depth may accuse me of anti-Semitism for saying this) also because for those who were religious, there was a deep impulse within the rabbinates to promulgate a view that dismissed Nazism as a spasm caused entirely by economic depression - an impulse that also led the rabbinates to share synagogue birth, marriage and death records with the Nazi administration, with disastrous results for many. On top of this there were, of course, the economic barriers - unless you had the readies to pay for an exit visa (pre-Nuremberg), you were fucked. Post-Nuremberg you were fucked because you were stateless, and unless someone elsewhere got an entry visa for you to another state (only really possible if you were connected and/or had wealth abroad that the Nazis hadn't been able to expropriate).



But it's also the case (and sometimes this works against your 'economic barriers' point, although that's clearly valid in terms of the basic ability to pay to get out or not) that the more wealth and assets you have invested in a place, and the more settled you feel there, the harder it is, and feels, to uproot, no matter how much of a shitstorm appears to be on its way.  Many people in my great-grandfather's shoes made the judgement that they'd be better off sitting it out than betting everything they had on leaving for who-knew-what.

This is and isn't off-topic, by the way. I think it's relevant in terms of the false (or at least oversimplified) distinction that's often made between 'economic migrants' and 'refugees'.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> for someone who isn't a racist you do a remarkably good impression of one.



I've already stated my position on racism tbh.



Nailed On said:


> I'm just giving my opinion.
> 
> Sorry if that goes against the majority on this thread.
> 
> Personally (as like most people) I deplore racism, but don't see the comparison to the mac cartoon and anti Jew racist propaganda cartoon from ww2.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2015)

You denigrated political correctness and implied that blatant racism was just in people's heads. You shouldn't be surprised that people conclude you're a racist


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> But it's also the case (and sometimes this works against your 'economic barriers' point, although that's clearly valid in terms of the basic ability to pay to get out or not) that the more wealth and assets you have invested in a place, and the more settled you feel there, the harder it is, and feels, to uproot, no matter how much of a shitstorm appears to be on its way.  Many people in my great-grandfather's shoes made the judgement that they'd be better off sitting it out than betting everything they had on leaving for who-knew-what.
> 
> This is and isn't off-topic, by the way. I think it's relevant in terms of the false (or at least oversimplified) distinction that's often made between 'economic migrants' and 'refugees'.



IMO it's not off-topic at all, as Syrians are facing some of the same push and pull factors, and frankly the governments of the EU have tacitly acknowledged that they're refugees, and that they wish to economically-exploit these refugees, which is also familiar.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I've already stated my position on racism tbh.


yes. but there's what i consider to be a racist counterpoint to that bold claim. all your defence of the mail's cartoon, for example.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I've already stated my position on racism tbh.



One can easily "deplore" racism while being a racist.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On - do you think the Mac cartoon employs a racial stereotype? If so does the stereotype have more positive or negative connotations? And please remember what I'm asking isn't whether you noticed the 'hook noses' but whether they are there and what they might mean.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You denigrated political correctness and implied that blatant racism was just in people's heads. You shouldn't be surprised that people conclude you're a racist



Maybe I should not be surprised that pc brigade who cannot accept a challenge to their position to slander as racist.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

AFAICS this still remains unanswered, and appears central to Nailed On 's assertions. Care to repsond?


billy_bob said:


> If the rats are just rats, and not to be taken to imply anything about the human refugees in the same picture, what is the fact that one of those refugees has a gun to be taken to imply, except that refugees might be terrorists?
> 
> This is a central contradiction in your interpretation that you still haven't explained.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

Yep, that's it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Maybe I should not be surprised that pc brigade who cannot accept a challenge to their position to slander as racist.


a phrase commonly used by racists


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Maybe I should not be surprised that pc brigade who cannot accept a challenge to their position to slander as racist.



You're not talking to the 'pc brigade' which even a cursory reading of these boards would tell you; so rather than invoking imagined participants why not engage with the ones who are actually here.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Maybe I should not be surprised that pc brigade who cannot accept a challenge to their position to slander as racist.


But can you accept a challenge to your position without deriding us as pc gone mad. It would appear not


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> a phrase commonly used by racists



wow.

are people who call other people 'dipshit' racist too?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> wow.
> 
> are people who call other people 'dipshit' racist too?


why, are you calling me dipshit?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2015)

This is a returnee. I can feel it in my water.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why, are you calling me dipshit?



No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.



Would it help if a different person called you those names? I'm sure we can oblige.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.



It's tempting to say 'stop being a racist dipshit then'...


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Would it help if a different person called you those names? I'm sure we can oblige.



Indeed we can


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.


If being called a dipshit upsets you so gravely, these boards may not be for you. However, since you are of such delicate sensibility, I will retract that and apologise for calling you a dipshit.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> wow.
> 
> are people who call other people 'dipshit' racist too?



Do you understand the difference between commonly and universally; because from the above it would seem that you don't.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> If being called a dipshit upsets you so gravely, these boards may not be for you. However, since you are of such delicate sensibility, I will retract that and apologise for calling you a dipshit.



It's very gracious of you to treat the thick cunt so respectfully.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.


yeh. but if you don't want to be called a dipshit racist i can only suggest you stop acting like one.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> If being called a dipshit upsets you so gravely, these boards may not be for you. However, since you are of such delicate sensibility, I will retract that and apologise for calling you a dipshit.



Racist,

a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.

having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.


----------



## andysays (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Of course I have, repeatedly, please re-read prior posts.



I know panto season is almost here, but saying "Oh yes I have" really doesn't persuade anyone...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Racist,
> 
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> 
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.


yes. i suppose you're denying acting like that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

andysays said:


> I know panto season is almost here, but saying "Oh yes I have" really doesn't persuade anyone...


he's already in character


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Racist,
> 
> a person who believes that a particular race is superior to another.
> 
> having or showing the belief that a particular race is superior to another.


There's actually a bit more to racism and racists than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> There's actually a bit more to racism and racists than that.


he's certainly shown he will treat some people differently based on their race.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> There's actually a bit more to racism and racists than that.



_Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc._



Lucy Fur said:


> Allow me to explain, my suggestion that *you are a dipshit implies that you are not very bright.* I trust that clarifies for you but dont hesitate to ask me for further simplification if you are still struggling.



wow.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> wow.



You've missed the rather important point that you are not being called stupid because of your race, but because of your consistent inability to demonstrate any intelligence.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc._
> 
> 
> 
> wow.


Yes, and?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You've missed the rather important point that you are not being called stupid because of your race, but because of your consistent inability to demonstrate any intelligence.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2015)

Fucking load of baws.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 20, 2015)

wow indeed.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>



You are Toby Jug and I claim my fiver.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>




A man who described one of his colleagues as a 'house negro' in 2008 publishes a book defending his right to do in 2013 and uses this video in 2015 to effectively repeat the accusation...remind me why you've posted this?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Could it be because she/he is a racist?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> A man who described one of his colleagues as a 'house negro' in 2008 publishes a book defending his right to do in 2013 and uses this video in 2015 to effectively repeat the accusation...remind me why you've posted this?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


because he's not a racist, obviously 

sometimes you're *so* slow, louis


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Logic.


"...I has dem."


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Of course I have, repeatedly, please re-read prior posts.


*re-reads posts*

I've re-read them, several times, from various angles. I even tried re-reading them in funny voices, but there was no meaning to be had. It was like eating that very cheap ice cream you think looks like a bargain until you discover it's basically frozen soapy water with sugar in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> *re-reads posts*
> 
> I've re-read them, several times, from various angles. I even tried re-reading them in funny voices, but there was no meaning to be had. It was like eating that very cheap ice cream you think looks like a bargain until you discover it's basically frozen soapy water with sugar in.


did you do an inspector clouseau voice?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Could it be because she/he is a racist?



It could be argued that you calling me an unintelligent dipshit is in fact racist.

Your lack of awareness is staggering tbh or maybe not so considering your pc cover.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> It could be argued that you calling me an unintelligent dipshit is in fact racist.



Go on then.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 20, 2015)

anyway we can send all the slime like MAC to go out and fight ISIS?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> It could be argued that you calling me an unintelligent dipshit is in fact racist.


yeh, like Monkeygrinder's Organ says, go on then. i think the suggestion that it could be argued demonstrates that Lucy Fur's correct.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc._



How about depicting refugees as members of an armed hook-nosed group flooding over our borders like rats?



Nailed On said:


> Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses'



And now that you have noticed 'the hook noses'?



> but did notice one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders.



How many deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders have come from refugees carrying guns? I've not heard of any.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> anyway we can send all the slime like MAC to go out and fight ISIS?


if we send Nailed On they might get a fright.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Go on then.



My comment was rhetorical.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> My comment was rhetorical.


_trans._: i have been caught out


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> My comment was rhetorical.



It could not be argued that calling you an unintelligent dipshit is racist. 

There you go.

Fun way to debate.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> anyway we can send all the slime like MAC to go out and fight ISIS?



The pc brigade may be more effective tbth.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> PC brigade me old mate.  They are everywhere.


You see them driving around with their big shiny helmets in their PC Engines, bastards.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.


You do need to work harder on not making yourself appear foolish: the French closed their borders to prevent the perpetrators _leaving_, not arriving.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> It could be argued that you calling me an unintelligent dipshit is in fact racist.
> 
> Your lack of awareness is staggering tbh or maybe not so considering your pc cover.



Not unless your willing to slide together the two social constructs of race and intelligence; you're not suggesting we do that are you?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think the current open border policy could certainly be exploited by terrorists, no doubt partly the reason why France closed its borders during their horrific terrorist attacks killing 129 innocent people.
> 
> I dare say that ardent pc 'brigade' may have been outraged that France closing its borders was more than a security measure.


a lie.

france did not close its borders during the attacks.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Yes, I have had quite a lot of unnecessary abuse on here tbh.


That may possibly be true. But, however much it was, you have had a great deal more *necessary* abuse.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> It could be argued that you calling me an unintelligent dipshit is in fact racist.



Another vote for I would love to hear that argument. Please continue.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> How many deaths that have unfortunately occurred in the chaos of open borders have come from refugees carrying guns? I've not heard of any.



_There are key security concerns after the revelation that Abaaoud entered Europe as a 'refugee'. The French interior minister was unaware Abaaoud had entered the country despite his being one of the world's most wanted terrorists. EU interior ministers will today move to tighten the continent's borders to ensure that every single migrant is checked against a terrorism watchlist._

Quoted from today's morning summary from the telegraph's web site.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> That may possibly be true. But, however much it was, you have had a great deal more *necessary* abuse.



Good point. In fact, this has been going on for pages and pages and I think it demonstrates an unusual level restraint and generosity, in terms of how many of us have continued to actually try to point out to Nailed On what it is about his/her posts that we disagree with and would like to hear clarified, rather than just hurling abuse.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> That may possibly be true. But, however much it was, you have had a great deal more *necessary* abuse.



Wow, 'necessary abuse'.

Abuse is never necessary.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow, 'necessary abuse'.
> 
> Abuse is never necessary.


what about self-abuse? or are you saying self-abuse is merely desirable?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow, 'necessary abuse'.
> 
> Abuse is never necessary.



At times it's nigh on mandatory.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't see any racism here.






Nope, nor here either.






See? Totally not racist at all!

You fucking plank.

EDIT: From HERE


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc._



Excellent, a defence that says _i'm not racist -  i'm racially prejudiced._

Genius.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _There are key security concerns after the revelation that Abaaoud entered Europe as a 'refugee'. The French interior minister was unaware Abaaoud had entered the country despite his being one of the world's most wanted terrorists. EU interior ministers will today move to tighten the continent's borders to ensure that every single migrant is checked against a terrorism watchlist._
> 
> Quoted from today's morning summary from the telegraph's web site.


Important to be accurate in this stuff. afaik, nobody knows how Abaaoud entered the country as nobody knew he had done so. There may well be concerns but that 'revelation' is factually incorrect at the time of writing.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> A case of attempting to have their semiotic cake and eat it.


Semiotic cake is horrible. I think it's the lentils.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On by inference you suggest that those who oppose your view are "disingenuous pc person who are outraged by the suggestion of racism when it's not present"


That would be..._ad hominem_, then, wouldn't it?

So, by his/her own lights, Nailed On has realised they have no argument and have resorted to ad hominem as a defensive strategy.

Or doesn't that rule apply to them for some reason?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow, 'necessary abuse'.
> 
> Abuse is never necessary.



Fuck off then.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> If being called a dipshit upsets you so gravely, these boards may not be for you. However, since you are of such delicate sensibility, I will retract that and apologise for calling you a dipshit.


Perhaps someone should call them a "cunt" instead? *whistles tunelessly*


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, but I have been called a 'dipshit' then a 'racist' by the same person on this thread, which tbth is upsetting for me.




Diddums! 

Kind of your fault for being a fucking racist cockwomble tbh.



NoXion said:


> I don't see any racism here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fucking hell! The cartoonist (Mac?) really does seem to think he's working for Der Sturmer!


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> did you do an inspector clouseau voice?


I tried that, but it was shit. I found that the best effect was achieved doing a mashup of Serge Gainsborough and Nelson Mandela.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow, 'necessary abuse'.
> 
> Abuse is never necessary.


I might have agreed with you before you started posting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow, 'necessary abuse'.
> 
> Abuse is never necessary.


come on, you've got another 10 seconds, say something outrageous


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Thus far we have them:

1) Being unable to accurately read the grammar of symbols, or even do so in a half informed manner
2) Being unaware/too lazy to look at context
3) Repeatedly making false claims about the existence of open borders
4) Making false claims about refugees and involvement in terror attacks
5) Misunderstanding the use of various fallacies
6) Linking race and intelligence
7) Being a silly sausage


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Thus far we have them:
> 
> 1) Being unable to accurately read the grammar of symbols, or even do so in a half informed manner
> 2) Being unaware/too lazy to look at context
> ...


Being very easily upset by accusations of being a racist?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Being very easily upset by accusations of being a racist?



Or even of being a rascist.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Diddums!
> 
> Kind of your fault for being a fucking racist cockwomble tbh.



Thank you for joining in with my abuse.

But because you incorrectly accuse me of being racist then I guess you feel more than ok to join in with the bandwagon rather than offer reasoned debate.

#abuse


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Thank you for joining in with my abuse.
> 
> But because you incorrectly accuse me of being racist then I guess you feel more than ok to join in with the bandwagon rather than offer reasoned debate.
> 
> #abuse


you've been very correctly accused of being a racist.

you wouldn't know reasoned debate if it sang the stars and stripes and gave you a blowjob.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Semiotic cake is horrible. I think it's the lentils.



I'm trying to find a pun about dialectic madeiralism but it's not going to work.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I'm trying to find a pun about dialectic madeiralism but it's not going to work.


find the pun, just don't wine on and on about it


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> rather than offer reasoned debate.



Go on then, let's have some from you.

The best you've offered so far in response to the suggestion that this racist cartoon is racist is 'no it isn't'.  We generally expect a bit more than that round here, hence the slightly tense atmosphere at this point.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> find the pun, just don't wine on and on about it



I know, I'm just trying to have my cake and eat it.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've been very correctly accused of being a racist.



No, I have been attacked by being called an 'unintelligent dipshit' then slandered as a racist which I am neither.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I have been attacked by being called an 'unintelligent dipshit' then slandered as a racist which I am neither.


You am neither what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I have been attacked by being called an 'unintelligent dipshit' then slandered as a racist which I am neither.


slander is spoken.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I have been attacked by being called an 'unintelligent dipshit' then slandered as a racist which I am neither.


we've established the unintelligent, the dipstick is opinion, & the racist is i think fair comment.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Thank you for joining in with my abuse.
> 
> But because you incorrectly accuse me of being racist then I guess you feel more than ok to join in with the bandwagon rather than offer reasoned debate.
> 
> #abuse


Reasoned debate needs a reasoned response. You haven't really shown much sign of doing that yet...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> find the pun, just don't wine on and on about it


Any port in a storm.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> we've established the unintelligent, the dipstick is opinion, & the racist is i think fair comment.



Tbh, I think you and your fellow abusers are more interested in brinkmanship and use racism terms as a tool or weapon for your amusement as you have clearly displayed to ugly effect.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I have been attacked by being called an 'unintelligent dipshit' then slandered as a racist which I am neither.


I had retracted and apologised for calling you a dipshit some time ago now, but you seen so keen to cling to it, I feel I must retract my retraction. You really are a dipshit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Tbh, I think you and your fellow abusers are more interested in brinkmanship and use racism as a tool or weapon for your amusement as you have clearly displayed to ugly effect.


brinkmanship not going far enough. i am by no means amused by your anticks.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> 1) Being unable to accurately read the grammar of symbols, or even do so in a half informed manner


thats where I call bullshit on him tbh. If you can take the symbolism of the gun slung on the figures back as a visual metaphor for violence then you can understand the visual metaphor of the rats- even if you hadn't seen its previous usage in political cartoons.


----------



## J Ed (Nov 20, 2015)

I never used to be remember racists being as precious about being racists as they are these days, am I looking back at things with rose tinted glasses though?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thats where I call bullshit on him tbh. If you can take the symbolism of the gun slung on the figures back as a visual metaphor for violence then you can understand the visual metaphor of the rats- even if you hadn't seen its previous usage in political cartoons.


All he sees is a gun though. He's not shown that he can read anything else despite saying that he thinks it's a symbol. That just means he knows it's not a real gun because it's a cartoon.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Tbh, I think you and your fellow abusers are more interested in brinkmanship and use racism terms as a tool or weapon for your amusement as you have clearly displayed to ugly effect.



Given that you have previously made the distinction, would you describe yourself as racially prejudiced rather than racist?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I just have the ability to think for myself.


i think the next 50 posts you've contributed have given the lie to this.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>


Interesting site that you found that on. Survivalist Prepper.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Interesting site that you found that on. Survivalist Prepper.



The site I got the image from was Google search.

Here is another example,


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 20, 2015)

oh dear.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The site I got the image from was Google search.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The site I got the image from was Google search.
> 
> Here is another example,



So you couldn't be bothered to source your defence against accusations of racism from a non-racist, non conspiraloon site. This is great stuff.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On, you a biffer by any chance?

Or just a delicate flower who seems to think they're being bullied when all we've done is disagree with you and your utterly batshit insane and racist points?

The original cartoon IS racist as is the rag it appears in. Anyone that can't see that is either thick, a racist or both.


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2015)

Always seems to be people who blather on about PC that are in fact the sensitive whiners in any debate.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 20, 2015)

10/10 for total fruitloopery!


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I never used to be remember racists being as precious about being racists as they are these days, am I looking back at things with rose tinted glasses though?



Oops, sorry but I don't think the pc brigade here will allow the use of the term 'rose tinted'.

Have you considered the possibility that you are indeed a 'racist'?

Please report to pc brigade hq for your abuse to begin.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>


you've come unarmed to a battle of wits


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Oops, sorry but I don't think the pc brigade here will allow the use of the term 'rose tinted'.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that you are indeed a 'racist'?



My sides!


----------



## J Ed (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Oops, sorry but I don't think the pc brigade here will allow the use of the term 'rose tinted'.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that you are indeed a 'racist'?
> 
> Please report to pc brigade hq for your abuse to begin.



2.7/5


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Oops, sorry but I don't think the pc brigade here will allow the use of the term 'rose tinted'.
> 
> Have you considered the possibility that you are indeed a 'racist'?
> 
> Please report to pc brigade hq for your abuse to begin.


Ah, and now we move into the passive-aggressive phase of the meta-debate. Have you been taking lessons from Diamond? (Whom I have not tagged, because he is the passive-aggressive cheek-turned-at-last-minute kiss of death to any thread.)


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you've come unarmed to a battle of wits


The tragedy of it is that he clearly thinks he's armed with a rapier. No, two rapiers. And a broadsword. And one of those big spiky ball things it's hard to stop whirling around because it clunks into your own knuckles when you do.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> The tragedy of it is that he clearly thinks he's armed with a rapier. No, two rapiers. And a broadsword. And one of those big spiky ball things it's hard to stop whirling around because it clunks into your own knuckles when you do.



Mace innit.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

J Ed said:


> 2.7/5



Does that score qualify me to capitulate to the pc brigade on here and start abusing others with shouts of 'racist'! ?

It's all very basic isn't it?

*shouts RACIST!! as loud as possible*


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>



Is this more evidence of you having the ability to think for yourself? 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. There's loads more good stuff from the same people here.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 20, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Mace innit.



Morningstar surely.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Mace innit.


Well, for the time of year, I suppose it is


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Morningstar surely.



What does this mean?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Does that score qualify me to capitulate to the pc brigade on here and start abusing others with shouts of 'racist'! ?
> 
> It's all very basic isn't it?
> 
> *shouts RACIST!! as loud as possible*


I think you've given up any "I'm being unnecessarily abused" bragging rights you may have considered you had until now.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Does that score qualify me to capitulate to the pc brigade on here and start abusing others with shouts of 'racist'! ?
> 
> It's all very basic isn't it?
> 
> *shouts RACIST!! as loud as possible*


Why are you here?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


It's an item of medieval sportswear.

ETA:


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Why are you here?



Comic relief?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 20, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What does this mean?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



I'm afraid it was a flail.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

Tbf I only guessed at a mace because i play a fuckload of Dead Island and it's my favorite weapon on there.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I'm afraid it was a flail.


 
What a recovery!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2015)

the Morning Star would never have run such a vile cartoon


----------



## Greebozz (Nov 20, 2015)

My good-natured friend posted this on Facebook, I'm not sure it is the best imagery to use in regard to refugees.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The site I got the image from was Google search.
> 
> Here is another example,



You know the whole 'white people stole my car'/'black people stole my car' thing with Google, right?

I think we have all the evidence we need about you.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You know the whole 'white people stole my car'/'black people stole my car' thing with Google, right?
> 
> I think we have all the evidence we need about you.


He's outed himself quite convincingly, and the amusing thing is that he's done it in protesting our howwible attacks on his pwoar good name.

Nailed On, earlier...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc._



How about depicting refugees as members of an armed hook-nosed group flooding over our borders like rats?



Nailed On said:


> Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses'



And now that you have noticed 'the hook noses'?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

two sheds said:


> How about depicting refugees as members of an armed hook-nosed group flooding over our borders like rats?
> 
> 
> 
> And now that you have noticed 'the hook noses'?


Hasn't it gone quiet...?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Hasn't it gone quiet...?


it's wicked to mock the afflicted


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> it's wicked to mock the afflicted


Oh, sorry, that definite article wasn't meant to refer to the afflicted party in question - more the sudden drop in posts to the thread.

Though I imagine the damage is done, now...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Oh, sorry, that definite article wasn't meant to refer to the afflicted party in question - more the sudden drop in posts to the thread.
> 
> Though I imagine the damage is done, now...


please yourselves


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Nailed On, you a biffer by any chance?
> 
> Or just a delicate flower who seems to think they're being bullied when all we've done is disagree with you and your utterly batshit insane and racist points?
> 
> The original cartoon IS racist as is the rag it appears in. Anyone that can't see that is either thick, a racist or both.



No idea what a 'biffer' is tbth, but have been called a tomboy before if that helps?

As for your last comment, I'm neither as I have now joined the ranks here on the pc brigade.

Quite liberating this pc mindset actually and doesn't require much actual thought, just scream back 'RACIST' at any opposing view point and it's all good to go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No idea what a 'biffer' is tbth, but have been called a tomboy before if that helps?
> 
> As for your last comment, I'm neither as I have now joined the ranks here on the pc brigade.
> 
> Quite liberating this pc mindset actually and doesn't require much actual thought, just scream back 'RACIST' at any opposing view point and it's all good to go.


nice to see you back for more


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 20, 2015)

You really are thick aren't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> You really are thick aren't you?


i hope that's to nailed on.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope that's to nailed on.



Should I call him/her 'RACIST' ?


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Should I call him/her 'RACIST' ?


How about answering this instead of winding people up?


----------



## JimW (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Should I call him/her 'RACIST' ?


Maybe call it a day instead and put us all out of your misery.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> How about answering this instead of winding people up?



Why would someone who's transparently here to wind people up bother with that?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 20, 2015)

Do you sometimes feel the urge to write comments on youtube, Nailed On?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Should I call him/her 'RACIST' ?


how about you start making decisions yourself?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On - please answer some of the many substantive questions put to you on this thread, rather than just reiterating an inaccurate allegation of unthinking pc behaviour. 

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> How about answering this instead of winding people up?



Sorry if I appear to be behaving silly with my pc brigade membership comments but I think it's proved a point.

As for answering your earlier comment, I have already done so earlier on this thread, please take the time to read this thread thoroughly to avoid needless repetition.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i hope that's to nailed on.



Yup, yes it was. 

Thinking it must be a troll, no-one can really be this thick and persistent...


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Sorry if I appear to be behaving silly with my pc brigade membership comments but I think it's proved a point.
> 
> As for answering your earlier comment, I have already done so earlier on this thread, please take the time to read this thread thoroughly to avoid needless repetition.


I have. You haven't clarified your interpretation of the rats drawn by Mac in the cartoon. Please take the time to respond.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Should I call him/her 'RACIST' ?



Yes, if you do not know what racist or racism means.  

Ah, go ahead.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## tonysingh (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 79839



Nice merkin!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Nice merkin!


It was meant to...well...tumble.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I have. You haven't clarified your interpretation of the rats drawn by Mac in the cartoon. Please take the time to respond.



Clearly you are further mistaken.

The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon

(Wednesday at 1.52pm)


----------



## brogdale (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Clearly you are further mistaken.
> 
> The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon
> 
> (Wednesday at 1.52pm)


Yes, I had read that


Nailed On said:


> I see rats depicted as IS terrorists based on their horrific actions in Paris.


.... but it was subsequently pointed out to you that the cartoonist had literally depicted IS terrorists, as represented by the silhouette figure of a man, (in Pakol headwear), carrying a weapon. If the cartoonist had intended the viewer to read the rats as terrorists he would not logically have included a literal image of a terrorist.

I ask again, how do you interpret the rats drawn by Mac?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 20, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yes, I had read that
> 
> .... but it was subsequently pointed out to you that the cartoonist had literally depicted IS terrorists, as represented by the silhouette figure of a man, (in Pakol headwear), carrying a weapon. If the cartoonist had intended the viewer to read the rats as terrorists he would not logically have included a literal image of a terrorist.
> 
> I ask again, how do you interpret the rats drawn by Mac?



No, I've already explained that.

What you are attempting now is to subterfuge your subjectivity of a cartoon illustration onto my impressions.

I am going to be discussing this particular illustration with friends over the course of the weekend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> No, I've already explained that.
> 
> What you are attempting now is to subterfuge your subjectivity of a cartoon illustration onto my impressions.
> 
> I am going to be discussing this particular illustration with friends over the course of the weekend.


lucky auld friends


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah, stop subterfuging your subjectivity onto other people's impressions, you dirty bastard


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 20, 2015)

J Ed said:


> I never used to be remember racists being as precious about being racists as they are these days, am I looking back at things with rose tinted glasses though?



A bit. IME the NF and BNP were always hot to qualify that they were racialist rather than racist, and that anyway the "races" they were active against hated them too, so were "racist" themselves.
Yep, debate about race in the '70s and '80s was sometimes *very* basic. Such a pity that the likes of the EDL revived that sort of bollocks.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think I can be arsed with this thread any more.  It's like clubbing a baby seal made out of solid granite.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 20, 2015)

This is the comparison I saw yesterday. Quite apart from the rats (which is bad enough given their contextual use in demonising people in the past), the similarities are striking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 20, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Yup, yes it was.
> 
> Thinking it must be a troll, no-one can really be this thick and persistent...


It keeps using the word PC brigade to wind the hivemind up. It is a troll.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 20, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Do you sometimes feel the urge to write comments on youtube, Nailed On?


This isn't going to turn into some Airplane!esque line of questioning, is it??


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Sorry if I appear to be behaving silly with my pc brigade membership comments but I think it's proved a point.
> 
> As for answering your earlier comment, I have already done so earlier on this thread, please take the time to read this thread thoroughly to avoid needless repetition.



It hasn't proved a point.

You're trying to defend what is clearly a racist cartoon. Stop it.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am going to be discussing this particular illustration with friends over the course of the weekend.


How thoroughly exciting for them


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

sim667 said:


> How thoroughly exciting for them


They're probably imaginary ones...


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> They're probably imaginary ones...



there's also the very real possibility that Nailed On is in fact someone else's imaginary friend...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2015)

Wonder what Nailed On 's subjective interpretation of this PIC that well known friend of the Jews, David Icke, recently tweeted:


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

Here are the first 8 comments made regarding the mac cartoon in question, taken from the Independant's site.






There are a further 19 comments which make for a more balanced discussion.

People are comparing a Daily Mail refugees cartoon to Nazi propaganda


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2015)

So you can't come up with a coherent argument of your own


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Wonder what Nailed On 's subjective interpretation of this PIC that well known friend of the Jews, David Icke, recently tweeted:
> View attachment 79882



Unnecessary conspiracy theory imagery made to cause alarm.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2015)

you idiot, comments sections are mostly filled with complete idiots
see any story on women etc


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Unnecessary conspiracy theory imagery made to cause alarm.


Have read this all the way through in the hope you were just making a genuine mistake in interpreting what is clearly a horribly racist cartoon, seems you weren't and you are still sticking to your original claim despite the best efforts of many on here to explain how wrong you are.
You have have dug a very deep hole for yourself and I'm very surprised people haven't started backfilling it, on top of you.
You seem to have caught Urban in a very gracious mood,but quite frankly "unintelligent dipshit" doesn't even begin to describe you or your argument.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

coley said:


> Have read this all the way through in the hope you were just making a genuine mistake in interpreting what is clearly a horribly racist cartoon, seems you weren't and you are still sticking to your original claim despite the best efforts of many on here to explain how wrong you are.
> You have have dug a very deep hole for yourself and I'm very surprised people haven't started backfilling it, on top of you.
> You seem to have caught Urban in a very gracious mood,but quite frankly "unintelligent dipshit" doesn't even begin to describe you or your argument.



_But not everyone agrees - and those who work in the field, used to the way that an image’s immediacy can draw a voltage of fury that takes longer to build for the written word, are maybe inclined to a greater degree of sympathy for Mac’s intentions. “That wasn’t my reading of it at all,” says Nick Newman, the Private Eye cartoonist. “I think it’s been completely misinterpreted. I don’t think for a minute that Mac is saying that refugees are rats; he’s saying that terrorists are rats.” Anita O’Brien, curator-director at the Cartoon Museum, cautions that her view doesn’t mean she agrees with Mac, but also rejects the idea that the rats portray refugees in general. “They’re Isis fighters,” she says. “I don’t think anybody would have a problem with the idea that these people are despicable.”_

Source, The Guardian


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _But not everyone agrees - and those who work in the field, used to the way that an image’s immediacy can draw a voltage of fury that takes longer to build for the written word, are maybe inclined to a greater degree of sympathy for Mac’s intentions. “That wasn’t my reading of it at all,” says Nick Newman, the Private Eye cartoonist. “I think it’s been completely misinterpreted. I don’t think for a minute that Mac is saying that refugees are rats; he’s saying that terrorists are rats.” Anita O’Brien, curator-director at the Cartoon Museum, cautions that her view doesn’t mean she agrees with Mac, but also rejects the idea that the rats portray refugees in general. “They’re Isis fighters,” she says. “I don’t think anybody would have a problem with the idea that these people are despicable.”_
> 
> Source, The Guardian


You linked to the wrong article.

Also, you conveniently left out this bit:



> Still, if context is all, some might point to another recent image of Mac’s that drew similar, if less politically salient, opprobrium. After the news that Tom Jones planned a DNA test to discover if he had any black ancestry, Mac produced a cartoon that showed a travelling scientist, deep in the jungle, approaching a loinclothed tribesman holding a shrunken head and asking “just one more test ... can you sing Delilah?” The lineage of the description of black people as savages seems rather less subtle than the history of the cartoon rat. And if that piece of context isn’t enough to force the conclusion that yesterday’s image was blatantly racist, it may be nonetheless be relevant to those wondering whether Mac deserves the benefit of the doubt.



Rats: the history of an incendiary cartoon trope


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> You linked to the wrong article.
> 
> Also, you conveniently left out this bit:
> 
> ...



The link in my comment was embedded from the Guardian article I quoted from.

I referenced my source at the end of comment as means of anyone with interest to read the full article.

I quoted a section of the guardian article in response to highlight to my respondent (coley) that not all regard the mac cartoon in such polarisation.

The irony here is that you have quoted the same article to your own convenience that you lament me for.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The link in my comment was embedded from the Guardian article I quoted from.
> 
> I referenced my source at the end of comment as means of anyone with interest to read the full article.
> 
> ...


You failed to provide a link to the article you selectively quoted from - just saying "Source, The Guardian" is pretty poor.
The only irony here is you conveniently missing out the part of the article that I linked to.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On - is the man with the gun supposed to be an ISIS terrorist?

Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Nailed On - is the man with the gun supposed to be an ISIS terrorist?
> 
> Louis MacNeice


Good question, but you won't get an answer to it.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Here are the first 8 comments made regarding the mac cartoon in question, taken from the Independant's site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So someone else's "argument" is something you consider to be an acceptable substitute for having one of your own?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _But not everyone agrees - and those who work in the field, used to the way that an image’s immediacy can draw a voltage of fury that takes longer to build for the written word, are maybe inclined to a greater degree of sympathy for Mac’s intentions. “That wasn’t my reading of it at all,” says Nick Newman, the Private Eye cartoonist. “I think it’s been completely misinterpreted. I don’t think for a minute that Mac is saying that refugees are rats; he’s saying that terrorists are rats.” Anita O’Brien, curator-director at the Cartoon Museum, cautions that her view doesn’t mean she agrees with Mac, but also rejects the idea that the rats portray refugees in general. “They’re Isis fighters,” she says. “I don’t think anybody would have a problem with the idea that these people are despicable.”_
> 
> Source, The Guardian


So still no original thought, then? Figures...


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> So someone else's "argument" is something you consider to be an acceptable substitute for having one of your own?



Which 'argument' do you refer to, as the screenshot I provided showed apposing viewpoints, a stark contrast to the 'discussion' here on this thread?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> So still no original thought, then? Figures...



You seem to be wilfully obtuse.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 21, 2015)

You are strange, Nailed On.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> You are strange, Nailed On.



I'll take that as a compliment as a non conformer to the glib pc brigade who sit upon their ivory towers in perpetual states of outrage.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'll take that as a compliment as a non conformer to the glib pc brigade who sit upon their ivory towers in perpetual states of outrage.


are you proudly politically incorrect?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> You seem to be wilfully obtuse.


You can't be anything other then wilfully obtuse. Wilfully is superfluous.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

ddraig said:


> are you proudly politically incorrect?



The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon


----------



## ddraig (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon


how about just answering my question with a yes or a no


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You can't be anything other then wilfully obtuse. Wilfully is superfluous.



Not that it's really important, but there is nothing in the word "obtuse" which implies or even suggests wilfullness or anything similar.

There is certainly some irony in Nailed On describing anyone else as wilfully obtuse though.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

sim667 said:


> You're trying to defend what is clearly a racist cartoon.



That's the point, I'm not defending a clearly racist cartoon.



sim667 said:


> Stop it.



Wow, is that an order or a request?


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> That's the point, *I'm not defending a clearly racist cartoon*...



This statement could have two quite different meanings, so maybe you could clarify which one you mean.

Either, 

"the cartoon *is* clearly racist and I'm not defending it", or 

"the cartoon (which I'm defending) is *not* clearly racist"


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

andysays said:


> This statement could have two quite different meanings, so maybe you could clarify which one you mean.
> 
> Either,
> 
> ...



Allow me to save you the trouble of reading this thread in its entirety to date.

The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon

The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon

The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2015)

You're such a fucking dick


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Allow me to save you the trouble of reading this thread in its entirety to date.
> 
> The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon
> 
> ...



I've already read the thread in its entirety to date, and much of it appears to be you being (wilfully or not) obtuse.

You seem to be defending the cartoon, and asserting that it isn't racist, on the basis that it isn't exactly the same as the Nazi cartoon it's being compared to, and that any suggestion that it's racist can therefore be dismissed out of hand, even when supported by both argument and various examples of racism in the cartoonist's other work.

Frankly, you come across simply as an apologist for racism, dressed up as a brave resistor against the "PC brigade", but you don't have the wit or intelligence to convince in that latter role, even for a moment.

I think the best description of you I can come up with is "worthless trolling cunt"


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> You can't be anything other then wilfully obtuse. Wilfully is superfluous.


good to see you let your inner pedant out,i'd have let 'wilfully obtuse' pass without comment.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

andysays said:


> I've already read the thread in its entirety to date, and much of it appears to be you being (wilfully or not) obtuse.
> 
> You seem to be defending the cartoon, and asserting that it isn't racist, on the basis that it isn't exactly the same as the Nazi cartoon it's being compared to, and that any suggestion that it's racist can therefore be dismissed out of hand, even when supported by both argument and various examples of racism in the cartoonist's other work.
> 
> ...



On the contrary, I have provided you with numerous links to my personal opinion of the cartoon in question within the relevance of current terrorist atrocitiy events in Paris.  Sorry this is lesser than you are able to comprehend that this does not make for a racist or sympathiser.

However, you seem unable to comprehend my view outside of your rigid subtext so retort like a petulant child becoming quickly belligerent, ending with unnecessary abuse which could be regarded simply as psychological projection.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> On the contrary, I have provided you with numerous links to my personal opinion of the cartoon in question within the relevance of current terrorist atrocitiy events in Paris.  Sorry this is lesser than you are able to comprehend that this does not make for a racist or sympathiser.
> 
> However, you seem unable to comprehend my view outside of your rigid subtext so retort like a petulant child becoming quickly belligerent, ending with unnecessary abuse which could be regarded simply as psychological projection.


Tell me what you mean with this "psychological projection"?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> On the contrary, I have provided you with numerous links to my personal opinion of the cartoon in question within the relevance of current terrorist atrocitiy events in Paris.  Sorry this is lesser than you are able to comprehend that this does not make for a racist or sympathiser.
> 
> However, you seem unable to comprehend my view outside of your rigid subtext so retort like a petulant child becoming quickly belligerent, ending with unnecessary abuse which could be regarded simply as psychological projection.


as i said before, if you aren't a racist you do a damn fine impression of one


----------



## andysays (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> On the contrary, I have provided you with numerous links to my personal opinion of the cartoon in question within the relevance of current terrorist atrocitiy events in Paris.  Sorry this is lesser than you are able to comprehend that this does not make for a racist or sympathiser.
> 
> However, you seem unable to comprehend my view outside of your rigid subtext so retort like a petulant child becoming quickly belligerent, ending with unnecessary abuse which could be regarded simply as psychological projection.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Tell me what you mean with this "psychological projection"?



The respondent (andysays) requested clarification on points I have already previously made here, nontheless I replied, respondent didn't approve of my reply and concluded in accusation that I am a 'worthless trolling c--t'.

The reality imo, is the accuser is what he accuses of (aka psychological projection).


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> as i said before, if you aren't a racist you do a damn fine impression of one



Glib repetition seems to be your forte.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Glib repetition seems to be your forte.


Glib repetition seems to be your forte.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The respondent (andysays) requested clarification on points I have already previously made here, nontheless I replied, respondent didn't approve of my reply and concluded in accusation that I am a 'worthless trolling c--t'.
> 
> The reality imo, is the accuser is what he accuses of (aka psychological projection).


Then I should, if I were you, stick to only bandying around terms of art you actually understand the full meaning of, rather than make yourself look clueless by trying to be too clever by half - projection is a good deal more complex than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Glib repetition seems to be your forte.


at least i'm not racist, tho.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> at least i'm not racist, tho.



PC psychological projection?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2015)

PCP is a hell of a drug


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> PC psychological projection?


no

change the fucking record, it's rather dull

next


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> PC psychological projection?



<spits beer over the lappy>


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> <spits beer over the lappy>


I hope it was PC beer that you projected over your laptop.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I hope it was PC beer that you projected over your laptop.



Proper fuckin lol tbf 

We ain't had a troll like this for years. All good stuff


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

fishfinger said:


> I hope it was PC beer that you projected over your laptop.


he PCd himself


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2015)

(((((((Pickman's)))))))


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Proper fuckin lol tbf
> 
> We ain't had a troll like this for years. All good stuff


It is the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2015)

Well looky here


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 21, 2015)

A Mackum in Texas?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A Mackum in Texas?


Or did he/she just lift Payton Ritchey's photo?

Inquiring minds, er...forget it.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2015)

This thread reminds me of a couple of other recent ones where everyone was trying with heroic but diminishing patience to explain something to someone who refused to listen. Same kind of persistence and obtuseness. Different monicker. Whoever said it was PC vs Mac nailed it.


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A Mackum in Texas?


Stranger things have been known


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 21, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> This thread reminds me of a couple of other recent ones where everyone was trying with heroic but diminishing patience to explain something to someone who refused to listen. Same kind of persistence and obtuseness. Different monicker. Whoever said it was PC vs Mac nailed it.



Wow.

What truely unbelievable arrogance.

'_just because you are offended, doesn't mean you're right" 

_


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

I notice, Nailed On, that you are quick to be outraged when anyone challenges you beyond your ability to divert the debate with vague handwaving dismissals, and I can't help but wonder whether this is a rather convenient device to avoid being held to account for such few words as you have actually been able to find to justify your viewpoint.

There seems to be a pattern. You make some bald assertion, usually accompanied by the conspiranoid's friend, the uncommented link and invitation to people to figure it out for themselves. Then, when this is pointed out, we quickly see you move to mild ridicule, before dashing headlong into outraged huffiness at the wilful refusal of any clear thinker to accept at face value your half-formed prejudices and side-order of selective linking.

And, as we see just up a bit, that outraged huffiness translates into ever more fanciful dismissals and attacks on the motivation of those who criticise you.

All of which paints a rather conveniently inauthentic picture of you. I'm usually fairly reluctant to call "troll", returner or otherwise, but I think this disingenuousness of yours is just a bit too slick to be entirely genuine. If I'm wrong, then I have clearly underestimated the ability of people holding illogical and self-contradictory views to operate the cognitive dissonance that they must have to square the circle of their beliefs with the all-too-evident reality starting them in the face.

For you to put as much effort into dissembling around the actual argument suggests that, to you, your point of view must be protected at all costs against the danger of actually being challenged. Which implies that you don't feel that it is capable of withstanding any kind of debate - far easier to write your opponents off as "PC brigade" or "arrogant" than risk debating with them on equal terms and have the gaping holes in your reasoning exposed to public view.


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I notice, Nailed On, that you are quick to be outraged when anyone challenges you beyond your ability to divert the debate with vague handwaving dismissals, and I can't help but wonder whether this is a rather convenient device to avoid being held to account for such few words as you have actually been able to find to justify your viewpoint.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern. You make some bald assertion, usually accompanied by the conspiranoid's friend, the uncommented link and invitation to people to figure it out for themselves. Then, when this is pointed out, we quickly see you move to mild ridicule, before dashing headlong into outraged huffiness at the wilful refusal of any clear thinker to accept at face value your half-formed prejudices and side-order of selective linking.
> 
> ...



Aye, anybody remembering their first clumsy stumbling efforts on here will be looking askance at Nailed On and his ducking and diving, but a returner or troll? Jury's still out,up here in the frozen North


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2015)

coley said:


> Aye, anybody remembering their first clumsy stumbling efforts on here will be looking askance at Nailed On and his ducking and diving, but a returner or troll? Jury's still out,up here in the frozen North


returning troll


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 21, 2015)

I think it's just a massive idiot contained inside the body of ajdown.


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> returning troll



Any ideas? Can't put a finger on his style but he seems/sounds pretty like another 'new member' currently going the rounds, saying that, not all bad, makes some of us remember how 'unrestructured' ( is that a word?) we were on first arriving here


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A Mackum in Texas?



I suspected they might be a septic, due to them demonstrating complete ignorance of European history and an unawareness of the shameful past of the Mail, which puts the cartoon in context (though you'd expect someone with a modicum of sense would still see it for what it is even without this background knowledge). British newspaper site commentary sections are full of many of the same, not sure why. Bit of a waste of time arguing as they don't appear to actually have a position to defend.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2015)

Dogsauce said:


> I suspected they might be a septic, due to them demonstrating complete ignorance of European history and an unawareness of the shameful past of the Mail, which puts the cartoon in context (though you'd expect someone with a modicum of sense would still see it for what it is even without this background knowledge). British newspaper site commentary sections are full of many of the same, not sure why.* Bit of a waste of time arguing as they don't appear to actually have a position to defend*.


QFT. You are all being too kind. It's not about defending a position but more about winding people up, I suspect.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 21, 2015)

bluescreen said:


> QFT. You are all being too kind. It's not about defending a position but more about winding people up, I suspect.


Then they have failed even at that. Nobody's really getting that wound up


----------



## coley (Nov 21, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Then they have failed even at that. Nobody's really getting that wound up


Like I mentioned earlier, never seen Urbanites in such a gracious mood, the beginning of the end


----------



## Libertad (Nov 22, 2015)

coley said:


> Like I mentioned earlier, never seen Urbanites in such a gracious mood, the beginning of the end



Or merely the end of the beginning?


----------



## coley (Nov 22, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Or merely the end of the beginning?



Now, that would be a nice thought to wake up to


----------



## Libertad (Nov 22, 2015)

Indeed.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> That's the point, I'm not defending a clearly racist cartoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, is that an order or a request?


It's advice


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The respondent (andysays) requested clarification on points I have already previously made here, nontheless I replied, respondent didn't approve of my reply and concluded in accusation that I am a 'worthless trolling c--t'.
> 
> The reality imo, is the accuser is what he accuses of (aka psychological projection).



Very poor indeed. You might just as well have said to andysays "I'm rubber, you're glue...".
Also, before using such terminology as "psychological projection" again, may I suggest you actually develop an understanding of what it means? I'm sure your friend with the masters degree can help.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I notice, Nailed On, that you are quick to be outraged when anyone challenges you beyond your ability to divert the debate with vague handwaving dismissals, and I can't help but wonder whether this is a rather convenient device to avoid being held to account for such few words as you have actually been able to find to justify your viewpoint.
> 
> There seems to be a pattern. You make some bald assertion, usually accompanied by the conspiranoid's friend, the uncommented link and invitation to people to figure it out for themselves. Then, when this is pointed out, we quickly see you move to mild ridicule, before dashing headlong into outraged huffiness at the wilful refusal of any clear thinker to accept at face value your half-formed prejudices and side-order of selective linking.
> 
> ...



Wow.

Passive aggressive attempt at dissection.

I take it self inspection is beyond your realms of comprehension?

That's the short reply, do let me know if you would prefer a equally long winded reply in addition.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

sim667 said:


> It's advice



Check your privilege.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Nailed On - is the man with the gun supposed to be an ISIS terrorist?
> 
> Louis MacNeice



Any answer to this simple question Nailed On?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 22, 2015)

Fuck me, you're still at it, NO.

I salute your indefatigability.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow.
> 
> Passive aggressive attempt at dissection.
> 
> ...


NO NO NO, you don't love me and i know now


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 22, 2015)

As identity politics knows no bounds... at some point we should be able to privilege check football supporters who have never been to see their team or even been to the city/town where they play*, for cultural appropriation.


* don't worry, I realise if you're long-distance, poor and/or disabled you can't necessarily do this. I do intersectionality, see.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Any answer to this simple question Nailed On?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Dear Louis MacNeice,

The fact that you take the time to end each of your comments with unnecessary repetition of your username, yet cannot be bothered to read this thread for answer to a question I have already made, speaks volumes tbth.

The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Dear Louis MacNeice,
> 
> The fact that you take the time to end each of your comments with unnecessary repetition of your username, yet cannot be bothered to read this thread for answer to a question I have already made, speaks volumes tbth.
> 
> The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon


it's nice you think you're being totally honest.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Wow!


William of Walworth


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Dear Louis MacNeice,
> 
> The fact that you take the time to end each of your comments with unnecessary repetition of your username, yet cannot be bothered to read this thread for answer to a question I have already made, speaks volumes tbth.
> 
> The Daily Mail 'Nazi' Refugee Cartoon



I have read the thread; you haven't answered the simple question...yes or no, do you think the man with the gun is meant to be a member of ISIS?

And remember 'one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths' would be symbolic precisely because of the suggestion that they are a terrorist. So you seem to think that Mac has drawn a terrorist (and in this context an ISIS one seems the most likely wouldn't you say?), but for some reason can't bring yourself to say so.

Clarity Nailed On, that's what I'm trying to get here, clarity; so why don't you give it a go.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. the signature thing is a very slightly affected, and hopefully inoffensive left over from letter writing...I wouldn't let it distract you from the matter in hand.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I have read the thread; you haven't answered the simple question...yes or no, do you think the man with the gun is meant to be a member of ISIS?
> 
> And remember 'one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths' would be symbolic precisely because of the suggestion that they are a terrorist. So you seem to think that Mac has drawn a terrorist (and in this context an ISIS one seems the most likely wouldn't you say?), but for some reason can't bring yourself to say so.
> 
> ...


You won't get an answer, so I'll try, through my powers of "_*psychological projection", *_to channel one for you from a parallel universe of right-wing nutjobery.

Maybe Mac was suggesting that the ISIS guy had trained up some suicide rats?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I have read the thread; you haven't answered the simple question...yes or no, do you think the man with the gun is meant to be a member of ISIS?
> 
> And remember 'one of the refugees carrying a gun which may be symbolic of the violence and deaths' would be symbolic precisely because of the suggestion that they are a terrorist. So you seem to think that Mac has drawn a terrorist (and in this context an ISIS one seems the most likely wouldn't you say?), but for some reason can't bring yourself to say so.
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I don't follow your presumptions at all, and I remain with my already stated impressions of what the man carrying the gun represents to me subjectively, though I understand your attempt to bluster me down a dead end dark alley to ambush me from.

Yours indignantly,

Nailed On.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2015)

Knobhead


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Check your privilege.



What "privilege" are they supposed to check?


----------



## JimW (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On and On and On and... zzzzzz


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2015)

Best line ever on these boards:

_though I understand your attempt to bluster me down a dead end dark alley to ambush me from._


----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Best line ever on these boards:
> 
> _though I understand your attempt to bluster me down a dead end dark alley to ambush me from._


Like you've never been blustered down a dark alley.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Like you've never been blustered down a dark alley.


What goes on down angel alley stays in angel alley


----------



## sim667 (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Check your privilege.


I didn't know giving advice was 'privilege' these days.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Knobhead



Knob head? I would've said Nailed On was much more of a fuckwit


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Knob head? I would've said Nailed On was much more of a fuckwit


fuckwit's too good for him


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Wow.
> 
> Passive aggressive attempt at dissection.
> 
> ...


Haha, I imagine that your attempt at a long-winded response would be the source of quite a lot of amusement.

G'wan, fill your boots...


----------



## tim (Nov 22, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Like you've never been blustered down a dark alley.




I didn't get to be where I am today by being blustered down dead-end dark alleys


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Knob head? I would've said Nailed On was much more of a fuckwit



I noticed in an earlier comment by you that you claim to be Sikh.

Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I noticed in an earlier comment by you that you claim to be Sikh.
> 
> Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?


yes. that doesn't in fact follow tbth.

so far members of a fair range of the great faiths of the world have given you both barrels. and a few atheists too: you've had abuse from many sections of the religious spectrum


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I noticed in an earlier comment by you that you claim to be Sikh.
> 
> Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?


You are quite presumptuous, aren't you? You slither around the thread being generally unpleasant to all and sundry (unless they agree with you), while at the same time insisting that they should adhere to the very highest standards of behaviour that you prescribe for them.

Given your earlier comment about "self-inspection", I can only assume that you see this, too, as a quality far more desirable in others than in yourself. Which would figure.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Haha, I imagine that your attempt at a long-winded response would be the source of quite a lot of amusement.
> 
> G'wan, fill your boots...



Think I'll decline the offer based on your vacuous reply tbth.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Think I'll decline the offer based on your vacuous reply tbth.


you keep telling us you're being totally honest, which - frankly - undermines my belief in your veracity.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Think I'll decline the offer based on your vacuous reply tbth.


Well, what a surprise! Looks like you're only too happy to dish it out, but when you're invited to offer some justification, then all of a sudden there's a cast-iron reason why you can't.

As for my "vacuous reply"...well, were the same standard to apply to you, then all of Urban would by now have stopped responding to you by now.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Well, what a surprise! Looks like you're only too happy to dish it out, but when you're invited to offer some justification, then all of a sudden there's a cast-iron reason why you can't.
> 
> As for my "vacuous reply"...well, were the same standard to apply to you, then all of Urban would by now have stopped responding to you by now.


urban abhors a vacuum


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?



Do you know many practicing Sikhs?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you keep telling us you're being totally honest, which - frankly - undermines my belief in your veracity.


"Methinks the Nailed One doth protest too much"...?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yes. that doesn't in fact follow tbth.
> 
> so far members of a fair range of the great faiths of the world have given you both barrels. and a few atheists too: you've had abuse from many sections of the religious spectrum



PC is not a religion.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I noticed in an earlier comment by you that you claim to be Sikh.
> 
> Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?



Well judging on the fact I did sewa earlier, and matta tekked....I'd say I was an observant, as opposed to practising Sikh. 

Would you like me to say shibboleth for you?

Or is this your fuckwittery coming to the fore?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2015)

> Nailed On said: ↑
> _Racism is a system of political and economic domination by one group over another. In ordinary conversation, this term is often wrongly used to mean racial prejudice. A person exhibits racial prejudice if they believe that members of one group are superior to members of another group because that other group has *lower intelligence*, poor ethics, is lazy, etc. etc. _



How about depicting refugees as members of an armed hook-nosed group flooding over our borders like rats?



> Nailed On said: ↑
> Personally, I didn't notice 'the hook noses'


And now that you have noticed 'the hook noses'?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> PC is not a religion.


there's a 4' wall outside the garden centre


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Well judging on the fact I did sewa earlier, and matta tekked....I'd say I was an observant, as opposed to practising Sikh.
> 
> Would you like me to say shibboleth for you?
> 
> Or is this your fuckwittery coming to the fore?



Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct.

You appear to be a disingenuous hypocrite which is a prerequisite  to membership to the pc brigade, of course, to which you seem to be in very good company on this particular thread.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 22, 2015)

'Political Correctness', 'Free Thinker'... all sounds a bit right libertarian and NRA to me.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct.
> 
> You appear to be a disingenuous hypocrite which is a prerequisite  to membership to the pc brigade, of course, to which you seem to be in very good company on this particular thread.



Please enlighten us, what's are your impressions of what Sikh conduct is? I could do with a laugh.

(You're still a fuckwit BTW)


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> PC is not a religion.


What is it, then?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Please enlighten us, what's are your impressions of what Sikh conduct is? I could do with a laugh.
> 
> (You're still a fuckwit BTW)


Ah, now you're being vacuous, so I expect that @Nailed On Up will not deign to reply to you.


----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct...



Ooh, are you about to lecture tonysingh on how best to "observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct"? This should be interesting...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## andysays (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> PC is not a religion.



PC is *my* religion, and that of most of the other posters here. That's why we've reacted so strongly to your disparaging of the PC "brigade" - you should have referred to it as the "Church of PC".


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2015)

Who would be the pope of PC? hypothetically. I tried to think of someone but all I can think of is right wing arseholes mouthing off in the press.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 22, 2015)

andysays said:


> PC is *my* religion, and that of most of the other posters here. That's why we've reacted so strongly to your disparaging of the PC "brigade" - you should have referred to it as the "Church of PC".



_'many a true word is spoken in jest'

_


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 22, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> 'Political Correctness', 'Free Thinker'... all sounds a bit right libertarian and NRA to me.


glad you've caught up with us


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct.



Can you just post up a link to the 'Sikh underlying values regarding conduct' handbook so I can check Tony's observance to this? It's very important.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Can you just post up a link to the 'Sikh underlying values regarding conduct' handbook so I can check Tony's observance to this? It's very important.



True that, we wouldn't want any ad hom attacks on this one. Oh no.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe the PC brigade could be incorporated into the Salvation Army


----------



## existentialist (Nov 22, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Maybe the PC brigade could be incorporated into the Salvation Army


Well, a PC Brigade brass band would be nice...


----------



## two sheds (Nov 22, 2015)

Like the Red Brigade but we don't like being labelled because of colour.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I noticed in an earlier comment by you that you claim to be Sikh.
> 
> Judging by your further torrent of abuse I imagine you are a non practicing Sikh at present?



Sikhism acknowledges that people are imperfect, and asks that they *strive* for tolerance, not that they practise it on every joker who they communicate with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Well judging on the fact I did sewa earlier, and matta tekked....I'd say I was an observant, as opposed to practising Sikh.
> 
> Would you like me to say shibboleth for you?
> 
> Or is this your fuckwittery coming to the fore?



I wouldn't mind saying _kaddish_ for them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 22, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct.
> 
> You appear to be a disingenuous hypocrite which is a prerequisite  to membership to the pc brigade, of course, to which you seem to be in very good company on this particular thread.



Nice that you feel qualified to judge somebody's degree of religious observance after reading Wikipedia. Loser.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 22, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Really lost for words on this filth....
> View attachment 79737



I see they've also decided to use the hook noses and beards,


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2015)

Welcome to the party. See if you can persuade Nailed On what's wrong with that image.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Nylock (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Your behaviour on this thread suggests you do not observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct.


Go on, tell everyone (but particularly Tony) how Sikhs ought to behave, I could do with a laugh....

Oh, wait:


Nailed On said:


> You appear to be a disingenuous hypocrite </snip>


Bwahahahahaaaaa... 

Never mind, your lack of self awareness when posting that guff in the second quote has already delivered


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> What is it, then?



A large spectrum of falsehoods unfortunately.


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2015)

I once saw the PC Brigade doing a fundraiser outside TK Maxx in Croydon.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> I once saw the PC Brigade doing a fundraiser outside TK Maxx in Croydon.



Did they have 'hook noses'?


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Did they have 'hook noses'?


No


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Why would that matter to you? Nailed On


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Why would that matter to you? Nailed On



My reply was clearly made in satire to my respondent and 'hook noses' seem to be of particular concern to the PC brigade residing here.

Oh, my apologies, I didn't realise it was you posing such question, please allow me.....

*puts PC cap on and screams RACIST!!!...*

*removes cap and returns to normality as blood flushes from face*


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> My reply was clearly made in satire to my respondent.
> 
> Oh, my apologies, I didn't realise it was you posing such question, please allow me.....
> 
> ...



I've heard this routine before, do you have any new material?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I've heard this routine before, do you have any new material?



How about we all hear your 'material'?

Please, go ahead.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On you confuse sarcasm with satire. You lack the wit for satire.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On you confuse sarcasm with satire. You lack the wit for satire.



Thank you.

If only I could give you higher praise.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2015)

I think we've gone beyond fun now.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Oi, Nailed On, I'm still waiting for my lecture in Sikh values and principles. Have you not Googled us yet?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Oi, Nailed On, I'm still waiting for my lecture in Sikh values and principles. Have you not Googled us yet?



I don't think that's necessary as I think you have proved doubtful to your claims of being Sikh.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think that's necessary as I think you have proved doubtful to your claims of being Sikh.


i am not sure that's true as i don't believe your claims about thinking.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On you confuse sarcasm with satire. You lack the wit for satire.


or sarcasm if we're all being totally honest


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think that's necessary as I think you have proved doubtful to your claims of being Sikh.


Be reasonable tonysingh , nobody likes having to copy & paste first thing on a monday morning in a dreary attempt to appear knowlegable. She has judged you not to be fit for a Sikh. Let that be the end of it.....


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Be reasonable tonysingh , nobody likes having to copy & paste first thing on a monday morning in a dreary attempt to appear knowlegable. She has judged you not to be fit for a Sikh. Let that be the end of it.....



I sincerely doubt a Sikh would use such abusive terms so casually as tonysingh has tbth.

I don't think that my doubts are without good reason.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I sincerely doubt a Sikh would use such abusive terms so casually as tonysingh has tbth.
> 
> I don't think that my doubts are without good reason.


you are phildwyer and i claim my £5


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I sincerely doubt a Sikh would use such abusive terms so casually as tonysingh has tbth.
> 
> I don't think that my doubts are without good reason.


On the strength of your posts on this thread, I would be just a touch reticent about relying on your powers of reasoning, tbh.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I don't think that's necessary as I think you have proved doubtful to your claims of being Sikh.



Wow....just wow. 

Seeing as Nailed On has judged me not to be a Sikh then I kinda wish I hadn't woken at 5 to pray. Could've had a fucking lay in!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Wow....just wow.
> 
> Seeing as Nailed On has judged me not to be a Sikh then I kinda wish I hadn't woken at 5 to pray. Could've had a fucking lay in!


now you've been judged, it's only fair - turn and turn about - that you judge Nailed On.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> On the strength of your posts on this thread, I would be just a touch reticent about relying on your powers of reasoning, tbh.



Said the false claimant.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 23, 2015)

Over by noon


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Over by noon


i do hope so.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 23, 2015)

Have we had "Islam isn't a race" yet?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Said the false claimant.


Ouch, you've got a mean mouth.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A large spectrum of falsehoods unfortunately.


Perhaps _you_ could be more specific, instead of always relying on the words of others.

What is "political correctness" to *you*?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ouch, you've got a mean mouth.


if only that were the case and Nailed On were miserly with her words.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> Over by noon



The reality is, this thread could easily be considered over from the first comment by thread starter.

The limited narrative was set in stone from the offset.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> My reply was clearly made in satire to my respondent and 'hook noses' seem to be of particular concern to the PC brigade residing here.
> 
> Oh, my apologies, I didn't realise it was you posing such question, please allow me.....
> 
> ...


Be honest: your railing against the "PC brigade" is not satire. You seem to be content to make wild assertions, backed up with other people's words, but incapable of actually expressing the substance of your viewpoint (assuming it has any substance - this is your chance to show that it does).


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If only I could give you higher praise.


Given your difficulty in articulating yourself, it's not surprising that you can't.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Perhaps _you_ could be more specific, instead of always relying on the words of others.
> 
> What is "political correctness" to *you*?



I think this thread is a good example of PC behaviour tbth, false outrage followed by outright abuse at anyone who challenges a rigid position of pomposity, quickly followed by de facto claims of 'racist'.

Truely unbelievable tbth none of which address the subject in question within context of current terrorist atrocities carried out by IS death cult.

Wow.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Sorry, but I don't follow your presumptions at all, and I remain with my already stated impressions of what the man carrying the gun represents to me subjectively, though I understand your attempt to bluster me down a dead end dark alley to ambush me from.
> 
> Yours indignantly,
> 
> Nailed On.



How is the man with the gun symbolic of 'violence and deaths' if he is not meant to be a terrorist?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> now you've been judged, it's only fair - turn and turn about - that you judge Nailed On.



Oh I have.

I judge Nailed On to be a complete fruitloop as well as a total shitcunt.

He/she/it is like that kid at school who, when confronted with their cockwombleness and fuckwittery, stick their fingers in their ears giving it "na na na na na, I can't hear you"

His/her/it's arguments and point scoring (me not being a Sikh! That is both amusing and cuntish) are about as cogent and convincing as my 6 year olds, just with words that neither my son nor Nailed On really understand.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Oh I have.
> 
> I judge Nailed On to be a complete fruitloop as well as a total shitcunt.
> 
> ...



If ever proof were needed that you are indeed not of Sikh faith, you surely have now proved such beyond any reasonable doubt with such outpouring of complete abuse.

I am actually behaving more adult than your childish outbursts tbh.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Are you suggesting we're _not _arguing with that lass in the selfie?





Lucy Fur said:


> Its like Foxy Red all over



The form suggests another manifestation of Silent Whisper, for my money. 

It's the hubris / over-inflated sense of own intellect / "I know you are but what am I?" arguments.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> If ever proof were needed that you are indeed not of Sikh faith, you surely have now proved such beyond any reasonable doubt with such outpouring of complete abuse.


LOL!

So Sikhs can't be abusive???????

Someone forgot to tell my wife.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> If ever proof were needed that you are indeed not of Sikh faith, you surely have now proved such beyond any reasonable doubt with such outpouring of complete abuse.
> 
> I am actually behaving more adult than your childish outbursts tbh.



What proof is there that tonysingh isn't a Sikh; I mean actual proof as opposed to opinion?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> If ever proof were needed that you are indeed not of Sikh faith, you surely have now proved such beyond any reasonable doubt with such outpouring of complete abuse.
> 
> I am actually behaving more adult than your childish outbursts tbh.



Actually Nailed On, you're yet to tell us what you know of Sikh conduct, principles and history regarding these points etc, so as to show us what you're judging my non Sikhness against.

I think we'll be waiting a while.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> LOL!
> 
> So Sikhs can't be abusive???????
> 
> Someone forgot to tell my wife.



Nor mine!


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What proof is there that tonysingh isn't a Sikh; I mean actual proof as opposed to opinion?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



From my understanding, Sikh's hold themselves to higher underlying values, especially in spoken/written word that tonysingh clearly conflicts with tbh with unnecessary abuse.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> LOL!
> 
> So Sikhs can't be abusive???????
> 
> Someone forgot to tell my wife.



Perhaps Nailed On has a job as the arbiter of Sikhness that they haven't told us about...or any of the 30 million Sikhs worldwide (none of whom swear...apparently).

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> From my understanding, Sikh's hold themselves to higher underlying values, especially in spoken/written word that tonysingh clearly conflicts with tbh with unnecessary abuse.



Have you met any Christians who swear? If so did you similarly 'mentally excommunicate' them?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> From my understanding ....



Ahhh ... here's the problem.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Have you met any Christians who swear?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Not devout Christians, no.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Not devout Christians, no.



You need to get out more...or be more honest.

In the mean time I'll let my mum know - stalwart believer, steward at her local church, life long churchgoer, and supporter of numerous Christian good causes - that she has failed the Nailed On faith test.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice

p.s. When you can drag yourself away from casting judgement on other people's faith, try having a go at answering this: how is the man with the gun symbolic of 'violence and deaths' if he is not meant to be a terrorist?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)

Just been reading the last few pages of this. Gold! 

So Nailed On, are you actually Payton Ritchey, or have you just nicked her photo for your avatar?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Not devout Christians, no.


born again? twice too often.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think this thread is a good example of PC behaviour tbth, false outrage followed by outright abuse at anyone who challenges a rigid position of pomposity, quickly followed by de facto claims of 'racist'.
> 
> Truely unbelievable tbth none of which address the subject in question within context of current terrorist atrocities carried out by IS death cult.
> 
> Wow.


I notice you're still making strenuous efforts not to actually answer any questions anyone puts to you, PC or otherwise.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I notice you're still making strenuous efforts not to actually answer any questions anyone puts to you, PC or otherwise.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> From my understanding, Sikh's hold themselves to higher underlying values, especially in spoken/written word that tonysingh clearly conflicts with tbh with unnecessary abuse.


Quit this nonsense you inveterate bullshitter.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> From my understanding, Sikh's hold themselves to higher underlying values, especially in spoken/written word that tonysingh clearly conflicts with tbh with unnecessary abuse.



No, it's all been necessary abuse.


----------



## JimW (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ouch, you've got a mean mouth.


Goes with the mean spirit


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Not devout Christians, no.


Christians such as these perhaps?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Christians such as these perhaps?
> View attachment 79954



Hardly, KKK are nothing more than racists.

I think that is a reasonable 'judgement' to make.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly, KKK are nothing more than racists.


That they are but they also claim to be devout Christians. I guess you sort of missed that bit. No?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly, KKK are nothing more than racists.
> 
> I think that is a reasonable 'judgement' to make.



Attempts to compare this photo to racism is over reactionary and disingenuous pc behaviour IMO.

#pcgonemadinthispost


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 23, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Attempts to compare this photo to racism is over reactionary and disingenuous pc behaviour IMO.
> 
> #pcgonemadinthispost


Exactly. It's a cold night, so they've covered themselves up and they're burning some wood to keep warm.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Christians such as these perhaps?
> View attachment 79954



I hadn't noticed the white robes and the burning cross.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

double post


----------



## andysays (Nov 23, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> I hadn't noticed the white robes and the burning cross.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> If ever proof were needed that you are indeed not of Sikh faith, you surely have now proved such beyond any reasonable doubt with such outpouring of complete abuse.
> 
> I am actually behaving more adult than your childish outbursts tbh.


I'm a bit mystified as to *why* tonysingh needs to prove anything to you.

On the contrary, you seem to be acting like someone who feels they have a lot more to prove to everyone else.

Shame you're making such a hash of it, really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am actually behaving more adult than your childish outbursts tbh.


no you're not

next


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think this thread is a good example of PC behaviour tbth, false outrage followed by outright abuse at anyone who challenges a rigid position of pomposity, quickly followed by de facto claims of 'racist'.
> 
> Truely unbelievable tbth none of which address the subject in question within context of current terrorist atrocities carried out by IS death cult.
> 
> Wow.


Still using other people's words to make your points, though. The fact that you're having to go to such lengths in order to avoid actually having to express any original thoughts is...interesting.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> LOL!
> 
> So Sikhs can't be abusive???????
> 
> Someone forgot to tell my wife.


TBF, sometimes she has ample justification


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Not devout Christians, no.



You've not met many Christians, I presume?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Attempts to compare this photo to racism is over reactionary and disingenuous pc behaviour IMO.
> 
> #pcgonemadinthispost



#pcilljudgedattemptatparody


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #pcilljudgedattemptatparody


you're not much good at this hashtag thing, are you?

#nonogood


----------



## keybored (Nov 23, 2015)

#rule14


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not much good at this hashtag thing, are you?
> 
> #nonogood


NailedDown isn't much good at very much, to judge by their performance on this thread.

Whatever point they're attempting to prove, they're doing a fine job of proving a very different one...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> NailedDown isn't much good at very much, to judge by their performance on this thread.
> 
> Whatever point they're attempting to prove, they're doing a fine job of proving a very different one...


----------



## Nylock (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #pcilljudgedattemptatparody


#worraloadofbollocks


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nylock said:


> #worraloadofbollocks


#lorralorralaffs


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> #pcilljudgedattemptatparody


Given that 'your' (and I use that genorously) opinions are already so utterly ridiculous, any attempt to paradoy them may well be ill advised. Congratulations, you've made your first coherent point.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2015)

Thread lies bleeding in a ditch and there's little or no entertainment value to be had out of Nailed On as far as I can see. Burn the cunt.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Libertad said:


> Thread lies bleeding in a ditch and there's little or no entertainment value to be had out of Nailed On as far as I can see. Burn the cunt.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.

Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.



What are you going to do about it, soldier?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.


Not really, I just congratulated you on your first coherent post. Given how often they come along, maybe take a little time out to enjoy the feeling.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.



At last a little introspection bears fruit.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'll take that as a compliment as a non conformer to the glib pc brigade who sit upon their ivory towers in perpetual states of outrage.



You'd be perpetually outraged too if you had to sit upon an ivory tower instead of being allowed in it. They've got pointy roofs, you know.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 23, 2015)

Page after page after page after page after page after page of dull, pointless, content free rambling from Nailed On. Why are people bothering? Has the standard of trolling on Urban sunk so low that this is worthwhile now?


----------



## Nylock (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.


...and so the paucity of self-awareness goes on....


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

not mine, I've got an Ivory Orthanc, the top doubles as an arena for staff-fights


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.



Why is the man with the gun symbolic of 'violence and deaths'; if it's not because he's meant to be a terrorist then why?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Page after page after page after page after page after page of dull, pointless, content free rambling from Nailed On. Why are people bothering? Has the standard of trolling on Urban sunk so low that this is worthwhile now?



Slow day, mebbe?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Page after page after page after page after page after page of dull, pointless, content free rambling from Nailed On. Why are people bothering? Has the standard of trolling on Urban sunk so low that this is worthwhile now?


I blame myself.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Page after page after page after page after page after page of dull, pointless, content free rambling from Nailed On. Why are people bothering? Has the standard of trolling on Urban sunk so low that this is worthwhile now?



Just trying to get straightforward answers to simple questions while doing some very boring but necessary paper work.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I blame myself.



I started it


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I started it


Ah, but you were all mean and "PC" to him. I was the one who started all this vicious and oppressive niceness


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> How about we all hear your 'material'?
> 
> Please, go ahead.



"We all"?
You only speak for yourself, and perhaps the ghosts of a few dead _Telegraph_-reading colonels.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed Off is the Metatron of the Internet


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Page after page after page after page after page after page of dull, pointless, content free rambling from Nailed On. Why are people bothering? Has the standard of trolling on Urban sunk so low that this is worthwhile now?



It came across, for a few pages at least, as someone who was naive and wrong, but not necessarily completely impervious to reason. The instinct to argue with someone who's genuinely missing the point is a well-intentioned one, usually.

What keeps it going is the sheer frustration of dealing with someone who is apparently completely unable to see how comprehensively he/she's been proven to have no idea what he/she's talking about - it's somehow much harder to accept that and move on than it would be to stop engaging with someone who was more straightforward and self-aware about their own racism.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

krtek a houby said:


> What are you going to do about it, soldier?



Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.

Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.

I've never had so much abuse thrown at me before in my life and I'm not going to start here tbth.

wow.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...


Believe me, you've had it easy on this thread. This has been pretty gentle ribbing given what a fuckwit you are.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...



Tbh; your continued use of the term PC doesn't help matters. It's a redundant phrase oft trotted out by those with nothing to actually say for themselves.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> It came across, for a few pages at least, as someone who was naive and wrong, but not necessarily completely impervious to reason. The instinct to argue with someone who's genuinely missing the point is a well-intentioned one, usually.
> 
> What keeps it going is the sheer frustration of dealing with someone who is apparently completely unable to see how comprehensively he/she's been proven to have no idea what he/she's talking about - it's somehow much harder to accept that and move on than it would be to stop engaging with someone who was more straightforward and self-aware about their own racism.


I think Nailed On knows only too well what's going on.

If this were someone who was genuinely naive, we would have seen outrage and a genuine effort to address what everyone's banging on about. The sheer consistency of their refusal to lay out their position, and all the link posting, tells me this is someone who's only here for the lulz.

What's a shame is that they have rather comprehensively silenced a really useful discussion about the way in which some of our media are using exactly the same tricks the Nazis (amongst others) have used to denigrate groups of people based on race.

That may well be "political correctness" - indeed, it is exactly what political correctness is about - but that's irrelevant. As is Nailed Up.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...



What integrity? What PC brigade? And if you've never been this insulted before then drop me a line, I can do so much better.

Pointless end to a pointless thread with a pointless person. Dull prick.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...


Don't let the door hit your arse on the way out...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I sincerely doubt a Sikh would use such abusive terms so casually as tonysingh has tbth.
> 
> I don't think that my doubts are without good reason.



That's because you lack reflexivity. I worked with a Sikh, visited his Gurdwara etc, and in my experience they're as happy to use abusive terms as Jews/Hindus/Muslims/Christians are, you mamzer/bhai chod/sharmuta/halfwit.


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Don't let the door hit your arse on the way out...



It would probably be a PC door


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think Nailed On knows only too well what's going on..


The strange double-bind of the troll. 

If you really think like this, then you're a complete twat. 

If you're just pretending to think like this to get a rise, then you're a complete twat.


----------



## Nylock (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...


You and 'integrity' are mere passing acquaintances. As for the 'abuse' you recieved here; you got off lightly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I blame myself.


i blame the government


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you are phildwyer and i claim my £5



Nah.
Dwyer may be daft, but he's not stupid.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact
> *Not a chance, you and integrity are distant relatives*
> 
> whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...


fuck off then


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

The "burning PC inferno", I expect.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's because you lack reflexivity. I worked with a Sikh, visited his Gurdwara etc, and in my experience they're as happy to use abusive terms as Jews/Hindus/Muslims/Christians are, you mamzer/bhai chod/sharmuta/halfwit.



You're wrong, VP, Nailed On has a point. I mean they could go up to any Sikh on the street and call them a cunt, they wouldn't say or do a thing. It's the law, or an old charter or something. Go on Nailed On, prove your point and go and give it a try.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> The "burning PC inferno", I expect.


wouldn't happen with a mac


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Wow....just wow.
> 
> Seeing as Nailed On has judged me not to be a Sikh then I kinda wish I hadn't woken at 5 to pray. Could've had a fucking lay in!



I hope you'll be handing in your _kara _and your _kirpan_, laddie!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> You're wrong, VP, Nailed On has a point. I mean they could go up to any Sikh on the street and call them a cunt, they wouldn't say or do a thing. It's the law, or an old charter or something. Go on Nailed On, prove your point and go and give it a try.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Said the false claimant.



Bit amusing given that you're not who you claim to be.


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> you are phildwyer and i claim my £5


No, a very pale imitation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> How is the man with the gun symbolic of 'violence and deaths' if he is not meant to be a terrorist?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



He could be a hunter, a "sports shooter" or a be-turbanned soldier. Only one of those options has a link to "violence and deaths" on a human scale.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> LOL!
> 
> So Sikhs can't be abusive???????
> 
> Someone forgot to tell my wife.



To be fair mate, you could provoke St Francis of Assisi into a fit of purple-faced rage, let alone St Kris!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.



You mean "the last refuge" or "last resort", you arrant halfwit.
"Vestige" means "trace".


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The last vestige of the PC brigade, hails of abuse.
> 
> Sad but inevitably, highly predictable.


Make the most of it, they will be disbanded on Wednesday.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> You're wrong, VP, Nailed On has a point. I mean they could go up to any Sikh on the street and call them a cunt, they wouldn't say or do a thing. It's the law, or an old charter or something. Go on Nailed On, prove your point and go and give it a try.





If I could make any generalisation about Sikhs from those that I've known as friends and colleagues, it would be that they don't take any shit from racists.

Do let us know how you get on, Nailed On.


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Possibly retire with integrity intact whilst looking out across a burning PC inferno engulfing all who dare to enter its city limits.
> 
> Sorry if that sounds dramatic but I think if I don't exit now, I may not make for a lucky escape, as the PC brigade appear to be unfolding upon its own weight of insults.
> 
> ...


The very sheltered life you seem to have lived may excuse your incomprehension


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> Make the most of it, they will be disbanded on Wednesday.


shame really, I'd just finished the paintwork on the Clubhouse and ordered in some speciality ales


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> shame really, I'd just finished the paintwork on the Clubhouse and ordered in some speciality ales


They'd better be ethically sourced, and made in a brewery which offers equal opportunities to all regardless of race or gender


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

I think spanglechick nailed it on this one, it's a very similar style to Silent Whisperer, all abhorrent views cloacked in ersatz naievity whilst chucking around insults herself.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> They'd better be ethically sourced, and made in a brewery which offers *equal opportunities* to all regardless of race or gender


...equality of opportunity FFS...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> I think spanglechick nailed it on this one, it's a very similar style to Silent Whisperer, all abhorrent views cloacked in ersatz naievity whilst chucking around insults herself.


I'm never very good at spotting these links - I tend to go much more by how I feel the poster is being than who they might be - but it does seem likely that it's someone who's already been around the block on here before. Someone who thinks they know what buttons to press...


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> ...equality of opportunity FFS...


I must have missed the memo


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> What's a shame is that they have rather comprehensively silenced a really useful discussion about the way in which some of our media are using exactly the same tricks the Nazis (amongst others) have used to denigrate groups of people based on race.



Hardly.

This thread has followed form from its first comment proclaiming the mac image as outrageous, thus inviting complementary support within a PC bigoted constraint.



existentialist said:


> I
> 
> That may well be "political correctness" - indeed, it is exactly what political correctness is about



Congratulations, you finally understand!


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I think Nailed On knows only too well what's going on.
> 
> If this were someone who was genuinely naive, we would have seen outrage and a genuine effort to address what everyone's banging on about. The sheer consistency of their refusal to lay out their position, and all the link posting, tells me this is someone who's only here for the lulz.
> 
> ...



Oh, I agree. I think it rapidly became apparent that it wasn't worth debating with it. I was just speculating on what keeps us doing so, well beyond the point when it's obviously a waste of time.  

Sometimes it's amusing.  But I do think in general people get drawn in to these conversations with trolls because on some unconscious level it's hard to accept that you're arguing with something that doesn't exist. It's easier to treat it as a genuine moron than as someone who may or may not be stupid but whose posts are essentially random words arranged into something approximating sentences but without any meaningful content whatsoever.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly.
> 
> This thread has followed form from its first comment proclaiming the mac image as outrageous, thus inviting complementary support within a PC bigoted constraint.


I thought you'd fucked off 

Anyway, not quite sure all that garbage was about, it sounds like you were eating a particularly chewy sandwich.



Nailed On said:


> Congratulations, you finally understand!


It was _never_ about political correctness - *you* were the one who kept maundering on about the "PC brigade". Clearly you don't yet understand.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly.
> 
> This thread has followed form from its first comment proclaiming the mac image as outrageous, thus inviting complementary support within a PC bigoted constraint.
> 
> ...


which part of 'fuck off' don't you understand?


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

The Mac cartoon - how do you feel about it, then?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> which part of 'fuck off' don't you understand?


The PC inferno bit, I imagine.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I must have missed the memo


Dunno how, it was available in a comprehensive selection of languages, braille, large print and as an MP3 download. You dont need to be mad for the PC to work here....but it helps


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly.
> 
> This thread has followed form from its first comment proclaiming the mac image as outrageous, thus inviting complementary support within a PC bigoted constraint.
> 
> ...



What did you do - flounce out and then stand there behind the door waiting to see if we all secretly admitted we thought the world of you once we thought you were out of earshot?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

PC Inferno


----------



## krtek a houby (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> What did you do - flounce out and then stand there behind the door waiting to see if we all secretly admitted we thought the world of you once we thought you were out of earshot?



The PC World, natch


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

A _Greek _PC inferno - the very worst kind:


----------



## YouSir (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Hardly.
> 
> This thread has followed form from its first comment proclaiming the mac image as outrageous, thus inviting complementary support within a PC bigoted constraint.
> 
> ...



Boring. Prick.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> PC Inferno



That looks more like a Mac than a PC. It  has been a long time since we had a Mac versus PC thread on here.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't some friendly mod ban that fucking dullard already? They're not even a particularly good troll. Too much repetition and too many non sequiters to be amusing.

Best to put it out of its misery as soon as possible.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Nope, I'm definitely not a Sikh. Nailed On had me sussed there eh?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Interesting data on UK newspaper sales,

The Sun 3,006,565
Daily Mail 2,120,347
Daily Mirror 1,218,425
Evening Standard 601,960
Daily Telegraph 691,128
Daily Express 674,640
Daily Star 779,376
The Times 508,250
i 133,472 
Financial Times 390,315
Daily Record 323,831
The Guardian 302,285
The Independent 185,815


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting data on UK newspaper sales,
> 
> The Sun 3,006,565
> Daily Mail 2,120,347
> ...


Your point?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)

Fascinating.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting data on UK newspaper sales,
> 
> The Sun 3,006,565
> Daily Mail 2,120,347
> ...



That proves what exactly? That the top two newspapers in this country are popular with cunts?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Your point?



Daily Mail have the second highest readership.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Daily Mail have the second highest readership.


Your point?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

I thought the ES was free, how'd they work out the circulation figures for a free paper? God awful rag it is.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Your point?


I guess that if Daily Mail readers tried a little bit harder, they could be prize cunts instead of merely runners up.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Daily Mail have the second highest readership.



2.1m is merely the most gullible tip of a massive iceberg of narrow-minded, me-first, bigotted can't-think-for-themselves twats.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Daily Mail have the second highest readership.


And ....


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Your point?



Just surprising how popular the DM seems to be, wow.

The sales/readership figures speak for themselves.

I wonder what all the various newspapers online subscription figures are too?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Just surprising how popular the DM seems to be, wow.
> 
> The sales/readership figures speak for themselves.
> 
> I wonder what all the various newspapers online subscription figures are too?



That wasn't a point.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> I guess that if Daily Mail readers tried a little bit harder, they could be prize cunts instead of merely runners up.



I _like _the Sun readers, in comparison.

At least they'd have enough courage in their clearly wrong convictions to come in here arguing that all Muslims are terrorists and all refugees are terrorists, instead of the pretending-to-be-reasonable members of the mythical 'middle England' of Mail-dom.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting data on UK newspaper sales,
> 
> The Sun 3,006,565
> Daily Mail 2,120,347
> ...



To be honest I'm not entirely sure what this thread is about but those figures you've quoted look horribly out of date.  I doubt the Sun gets 2m these days and the Mail probably scrapes no more than 1.5m.  In a country whose population is knocking on 70m I'm not sure how significant you think these figures are.

ETA: From April this year National newspaper ABCs for March 2015: Sun sales decline unaffected by second full month without Page Three | Press Gazette


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Just surprising how popular the DM seems to be, wow.
> 
> The sales/readership figures speak for themselves.
> 
> I wonder what all the various newspapers online subscription figures are too?


the mail is one of the most visited newsites on the web. Its mainly because of how skilled it is in clickbaitery and pictures of young women.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting data on UK newspaper sales,
> 
> The Sun 3,006,565
> Daily Mail 2,120,347
> ...


the evening standard doesn't sell any issues.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On , say something or fuck off. just posting up statistics and then saying the figures speak for themselves is empty meaningless posturing. Time to piss or get of the pot now. Have you anything to offer other than demonstrating your own stupidity / trying to get a rise out of people?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> To be honest I'm not entirely sure what this thread is about but those figures you've quoted look horribly out of date.  I doubt the Sun gets 2m these days and the Mail probably scrapes no more than 1.5m.  In a country whose population is knocking on 70m I'm not sure how significant you think these figures are.
> 
> ETA: From April this year National newspaper ABCs for March 2015: Sun sales decline unaffected by second full month without Page Three | Press Gazette



Really?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Really?



I think so, unless they've had a dramatic recovery since April, which given how shit they all are seems very unlikely.

Its not just the internet, its also because all the baby boomers are reaching retirement and they're a bunch of grasping stingy wankers and now they have time on their hands they read the Mail for free in the library rather then buying it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> the evening standard doesn't sell any issues.


thats what I thought! google led me to this in an effort to work out how they count circulation for a free paper. Discarded on every train within 30 miles of london?


----------



## YouSir (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Really?



Are you a 'free thinker' because no fucker would pay for you? Like the Metro?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Just surprising how popular the DM seems to be, wow.
> 
> The sales/readership figures speak for themselves.



tonysingh will be right fucked off to hear that those figures 'speak for themselves'. Because you can use the same logic to prove that Christianity is the right one.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 79961 View attachment 79962
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm definitely not a Sikh. Nailed On had me sussed there eh?



You should've held up a sign saying 'I'm Tony'. Otherwise how do we know it's really you?


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 79961 View attachment 79962
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm definitely not a Sikh. Nailed On had me sussed there eh?


No evidence of Nailed On apologising on the boards, i trust she has opted to do it via pm to you.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> the mail is one of the most visited newsites on the web. Its mainly because of how skilled it is in clickbaitery and pictures of young women.



For "young women" read "celebrities' kids in bikinis", usually accompanied by such lovely phrases as "all grown up".


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You should've held up a sign saying 'I'm Tony'. Otherwise how do we know it's really you?


with a copy of todays daily mail so we know the date is accurate


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> No evidence of Nailed On apologising on the boards, i trust she has opted to do it via pm to you.




You know what? I shan't be holding my breath!




billy_bob said:


> You should've held up a sign saying 'I'm Tony'. Otherwise how do we know it's really you?



Good point that.

Would an older photo, of my wife and i suffice? this one is outside the gurdwara we go to. Don't think I can manage a copy of todays Daily Mail as I'd rather lick a cats anus than hold that rag.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

YouSir said:


> Are you a 'free thinker' because no fucker would pay for you? Like the Metro?


yeh but can't give Nailed On away


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> ... as I'd rather lick a cats anus ....


Are you allowed to do that?


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Are you allowed to do that?



As long as I brush my teeth afterwards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

((((cat))))


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> No evidence of Nailed On apologising on the boards, i trust she has opted to do it via pm to you.



I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


----------



## cesare (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


Oh, g'wan.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 23, 2015)

andysays said:


> Ooh, are you about to lecture tonysingh on how best to "observe Sikh underlying values regarding conduct"? This should be interesting...


He seems to get a lot of that.


Nailed On said:


> Not devout Christians, no.


You haven't  met many then.


Louis MacNeice said:


> You need to get out more...or be more honest.
> 
> In the mean time I'll let my mum know - stalwart believer, steward at her local church, life long churchgoer, and supporter of numerous Christian good causes - that she has failed the Nailed On faith test.


Mine too.The enemy within.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


I gave it, long time ago now, you dipshit. But then retracted it, because you seemed to repeat it so often, I assumed you had mistaken it as a compliment.
So just to set the record straight, I think your a dip shit, and I think you are a racist. Now fuck off. Unless you have anything of value to say.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Believe me, you've had it easy on this thread. This has been pretty gentle ribbing given what a fuckwit you are.


S/he got a lot more stick last time


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


Do try.
About 10 minutes should do the trick.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


So now your excuse for not backing up any of your claims is that you have apologies pending, is that it?

Do you really think you're kidding _anybody_ with this act?


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.



I thought you'd been doing quite a lot of that, tbth. Stamping your little foot too.


----------



## andysays (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I am still awaiting an apology from yourself, but won't be holding my breath tbth.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Just surprising how popular the DM seems to be, wow.



Given the size of the *possible* readership against sales figures - i.e. actual readership - no newspaper is "popular" in any real sense of the word. The _Daily Mail_ is merely the most popular turd onthe dungheap.



> The sales/readership figures speak for themselves.



No they don't. If they did, you wouldn't have bugled "how popular the DM seems to be".



> I wonder what all the various newspapers online subscription figures are too?



Easy enough to find out, if you can be arsed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> View attachment 79961 View attachment 79962
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I'm definitely not a Sikh. Nailed On had me sussed there eh?



Admit it, Tony - you've just wrapped a pillowcase around your head!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> To be honest I'm not entirely sure what this thread is about but those figures you've quoted look horribly out of date.  I doubt the Sun gets 2m these days and the Mail probably scrapes no more than 1.5m.  In a country whose population is knocking on 70m I'm not sure how significant you think these figures are.
> 
> ETA: From April this year National newspaper ABCs for March 2015: Sun sales decline unaffected by second full month without Page Three | Press Gazette



You do, also, need to look at how the circ figures are constituted - they (notoriously, IMO) count give-aways at airports etc as part of the circulation, when the original idea was to calculate the *paying* readership.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Admit it, Tony - you've just wrapped a pillowcase around your head!



Thats racist that is.

Anyway, that's my first time wearing a dastar, someone else had to tie it for me. 5 bastarding metres of material!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Thats racist that is.


were all racist around here, comes about by wishing to be politically correct, and not buying enough copies of the sun/dm. this i have learned today from the ever enlightened and 'free thinking' Nailed On


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Thats racist that is.
> 
> Anyway, that's my first time wearing a dastar, someone else had to tie it for me. 5 bastarding metres of material!



My mate Chanjeet told me the harrowing tale of how when he first tried to put on a turban, the rest of his family sat around laughing at him *for a couple of hours* before helping him.


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> My mate Chanjeet told me the harrowing tale of how when he first tried to put on a turban, the rest of his family sat around laughing at him *for a couple of hours* before helping him.



Mine was tied for me at the vaisakhi mela in Gravesend. I swear to you, there were people taking photos of me as it went on. Disturbingly the Singh doing it said I had a big head. Mind you he also complimented my beard too so it wasn't all bad.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 23, 2015)

Why hasn't the trolling fuck wit been banned yet?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Why hasn't the trolling fuck wit been banned yet?


Because he posted pictures proving he's actually a Sikh. 


_*Sorry T couldn't resist._


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 23, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> Because he posted pictures proving he's actually a Sikh.
> 
> 
> _*Sorry T couldn't resist._




Whaaaaaaat?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

I hope that this risky level of borderline ironic-racism has confused Nailed On off the thread in a way that direct accusations failed to achieve.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I hope that this risky level of borderline ironic-racism has confused Nailed On off the thread in a way that direct accusations failed to achieve.


and that should bring this thread to a close.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 23, 2015)

Upchuck


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 23, 2015)

RubyBlue said:


> Upchuck



Oh, the dumb racist Australian with who had problems relating to anyone who didn't share her opinions.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Oh, the dumb racist Australian with who had problems relating to anyone who didn't share her opinions.


Cor, that was ages ago!


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> Why hasn't the trolling fuck wit been banned yet?



Because he's an annoying arsehole,but he hasn't broken any rules' as yet.
ETA, or she.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> Because he's an annoying arsehole,but he hasn't broken any rules' as yet.
> ETA, or she.


being a banned returner is a faiirly major one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> Because he's an annoying arsehole,but he hasn't broken any rules' as yet.
> ETA, or she.


have you read the faq?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 23, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> being a banned returner is a faiirly major one.


Is that a certainty? I must admit, it doesn't behave like someone new to Urban, but I guess the mods want a bit of a smoking gun before wielding the banhammer...


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> have you read the faq?



Aye donkeys ago, being an annoying areshole isn't a reason to be banned, he/she has been cunning enough to avoid being charged with outright racism, up to the mods to decide if the border has been crossed.
And I think we all agree diversity, within reason, is to be encouraged?


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> Aye donkeys ago, being an annoying areshole isn't a reason to be banned, he/she has been cunning enough to avoid being charged with outright racism, up to the mods to decide if the border has been crossed.
> And I think we all agree diversity, within reason, is to be encouraged?


We all have the option of just not replying tbf. He/she/it hasn't done anything bannable imo. Being a fuckwit isn't a bannable offence.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 23, 2015)

I doubt anyone's grassed anyway


----------



## keybored (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> being an annoying areshole isn't a reason to be banned


You're wrong, you know.



> *Behaviour. *We're happy to host lively and robust debate but racists, bullies, sexist oafs, bigots and general all-round irritating arses are not welcome on these boards.


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We all have the option of just not replying tbf. He/she/it hasn't done anything bannable imo. Being a fuckwit isn't a bannable offence.



Honestly, I think most of the replies were people just amusing themselves, and most forums need this kind of outlet, if he/she wants to be U75s Aunt Sally, let them crack on, until, as usual the inevitable happens.


----------



## keybored (Nov 23, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> We all have the option of just not replying tbf


Bit late for that


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

keybored said:


> You're wrong, you know.



No, I'm not,yes you have a point but usually this "point" comes after a series of dodgy posts or threads or a particularly offensive series of posts, while I think Nailed On will be nailed up, let them (and us) have a bit of fun.


----------



## keybored (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> No, I'm not,yes you have a point but usually this "point" comes after a series of dodgy posts or threads or a particularly offensive series of posts, while I think Nailed On will be nailed up, let them (and us) have a bit of fun.


I'm only interpreting the FAQ as it applies here in my opinion. Lots of long-term posters have been irritated by a new poster who is clearly trolling like a bastard and that usually leads to a ban anyway. On the other hand, as LBJ said people have the option of not replying. At least two people called Nailed On out as a troll pages ago and people still kept replying and by the tone of their replies they didn't seem to be "having fun". It's not even good trolling, not worth 27 pages.


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

keybored said:


> I'm only interpreting the FAQ as it applies here in my opinion. Lots of long-term posters have been irritated by a new poster who is clearly trolling like a bastard and that usually leads to a ban anyway. On the other hand, as LBJ said people have the option of not replying. At least two people called Nailed On out as a troll pages ago and people still kept replying and by the tone of their replies they didn't seem to be "having fun". It's not even good trolling, not worth 27 pages.


True enough,but the standard of trolling on here must have gone down for them to generate 27 pages live and let live, if they overstep the mark they will be banned, if not they might even go on to be a worthwhile poster.
Though I suspect they will be outed as a 'returnee' but not a banned one.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> Because he's an annoying arsehole,but he hasn't broken any rules' as yet.
> ETA, or she.



I thought rule number one was "Don't be a dick"?


----------



## keybored (Nov 23, 2015)

coley said:


> True enough,but the standard of trolling on here must have gone down for them to generate 27 pages


Don't blame the shitty trolling, blame the people who kept feeding it.


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

Libertad said:


> I thought rule number one was "Don't be a dick"?



Mebbes, but if it was strictly enforced, this place would be rather empty


----------



## coley (Nov 23, 2015)

keybored said:


> Don't blame the shitty trolling, blame the people who kept feeding it.


Aye true, give the top 5% a months ban


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2015)

S/he waltzes onto the boards, wont engage with debate and instead derails an interesting thread with obsessive, relentless egotistic twattery. Ban I say. Whats to lose?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

I think that the loss of a decent and interesting discussion is the worst outcome of Screwed Up's involvement, though of course we're complicit in that by responding to them. 

But this cry of "just ignore them" is a futile one - people aren't very good at that at the best of times, and it feels childish. Apart from which, there were genuine attempts to engage with the stupid fucker at the start, made in good faith. 

I don't think it warrants a ban, but a Stern Warning might at least get them to decide if they're here purely to troll, or whether they're prepared to contribute in some meaningful way.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>


----------



## two sheds (Nov 24, 2015)

God I hate this new breed of politically correct twat. Always whining and complaining and taking offence just to close down the conversation. 

You can't even call a racist a racist any more  Perfectly good English word people have been using for years but now oh no you're not allowed to use it because we now have to consider delicate racist sensibilities.

It's fine that they spout loads of racist or bigoted shit but you're not allowed to use the r***** word to racists or the b***** word to bigots. . What about *our* freedom of speech then eh?


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

The metaphor of rats deserting a sinking ship is not racist. The caricatures are but not overtly. I don't get the white guy and his kid in 1930's leisure suits though. Maybe an ed addition to soften the image or to represent the viewer coming back from they're holidays in Syria as acceptable travellers, weird one. Definitely not on a level with the Jewish rats though.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> I gave it, long time ago now, you dipshit. But then retracted it, because you seemed to repeat it so often, I assumed you had mistaken it as a compliment.
> So just to set the record straight, I think your a dip shit, and I think you are a racist. Now fuck off. Unless you have anything of value to say.





_'I sort of don't mind about the labels anymore, and to tell the truth, I know it might be different in America, but in Europe and Britain these days I think these things are mattering less and less, we're losing patience with this game, because you see, if the whole game is played on the lefts terms as it were, then first of all we'll lose, because there is no possibility of confronting very large societal issues only with one fragment of the political spectrum.  And it's also very clear I would say, by now, some of my best friends are on the left but it's very clear to some of us that the left have been the problem on dealing with these issues.  It is the left that has been throwing around wilful and I think deliberately, knowing that they are not true allegations against people.

I've often said that with the modern left, certainly around the end of the Cold War they've basically had a supply and demand problem.  They want racists, they want Nazis, they want bigots and actually thank goodness, certainly in my society and I think in yours, there in pretty short supply, and so these people have to find them.  They want supply of bigots and racists and fascists and actually the supply is extremely small and to the people they demand are too small in number to really give them enough of the political identity.  *So they stretch it out, deliberately use as offensive terms as they could and use them to of people they must know do not fit that label, and I think the result is by a way and other things is they have eluded certain terms of any meaning and that this is going to come back and bite them, the left in a big way and I see this happening in Europe all the time at the moment.  You know, the accusation of racism for instance, I don't think it's going to wash for very much longer, I just don't.  Nobody cares as much as they used to about that because they have seen the left use it on everyone.  I've seen it for years, I've seen my black friends called racists, I've seen my black friends called sell-outs, and coconuts and all sorts of things.  I've seen the most vile racial abuse of racial minorities by the left, and I don't care about this anymore.  It's too late to be willing to be blackmailed by people who are fundamentally insincere in their insults.......'*_

Douglas Murray, 22 Nov 2015


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 24, 2015)

Haha. Unsupported quotes from noted skidmark Douglas Murray. Come on, try a bit harder than that.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> The metaphor of rats deserting a sinking ship is not racist. The caricatures are but not overtly. I don't get the white guy and his kid in 1930's leisure suits though. Maybe an ed addition to soften the image or to represent the viewer coming back from they're holidays in Syria as acceptable travellers, weird one. Definitely not on a level with the Jewish rats though.



If the rats are deserting a sinking ship (which is only one possible reading of the rats) then doesn't that make the refugees rats as well? It seems a bit racist to me, although not as racist as another reading which has rats as plague carriers.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 24, 2015)

Douglas Murray.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 24, 2015)

two sheds said:


> God I hate this new breed of politically correct twat. Always whining and complaining and taking offence just to close down the conversation.
> 
> You can't even call a racist a racist any more  Perfectly good English word people have been using for years but now oh no you're not allowed to use it because we now have to consider delicate racist sensibilities.
> 
> It's fine that they spout loads of racist or bigoted shit but you're not allowed to use the r***** word to racists or the b***** word to bigots. . What about *our* freedom of speech then eh?


racistist


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

Rats in cartoons tend to symbolise powerless masses following a course of mere survival, this is the meme that banksy subverts and makes them a threat to the establishment.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> Rats in cartoons tend to symbolise powerless masses following a course of mere survival, this is the meme that banksy subverts and makes them a threat to the establishment.



So in this reading the rats are merely surviving and simultaneously threatening the establishment and you don't see that portrayal as at all racist? 

I'd also question your use of the word 'tends'; rats can be read as you describe but 'tends' suggests you know something about the quantity and effect of rat cartoons...is this the case?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

Louis MacNeice you misread my post. A solitary rat has a different meaning all together. Cartoonists use metaphors that they think the majority of viewers will understand to communicate their point there are some people who like my GF take everything literally and I think you are falling into this category.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> Louis MacNeice you misread my post. A solitary rat has a different meaning all together. Cartoonists use metaphors that they think the majority of viewers will understand to communicate their point there are some people who like my GF take everything literally and I think you are falling into this category.



Where is the solitary rat?

I'm not taking stuff literally; I am pointing out some of the different ways in which Mac's symbolic use of the rats is racist.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On what did you think posting up some c&p from well known zionist, islamophobic, racist rightwing tosspot Douglas Murray was going to achieve. What was your purpose in doing so? What point are you trying to make with that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> A solitary rat has a different meaning all together.


for all you know it's a gregarious rat only briefly on its own.

next.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On why did you think posting up some c&p from well known zionist, islamophobic, racist rightwing tosspot Douglas Murray was going to achieve. What was your purpose in doing so? What point are you trying to make with that?


i am surprised you have not worked out that it is because nailed on is some sort of racist rightwing tosser.


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

An example of a solitary rat like Nailed On


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> An example of a solitary rat like Nailed On


more mickey mouse i'd have thought


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

IC3D said:


> An example of a solitary rat like Nailed On



I doubt the pc fraternity here expected that!


----------



## IC3D (Nov 24, 2015)

..and a group of rats as a mono-thought clique


----------



## JimW (Nov 24, 2015)

It's never gerbils is it? Surely significant.
ETA and if you think about it, gerbils is not far from Goebbels


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

JimW said:


> It's never gerbils is it? Surely significant.
> ETA and if you think about it, gerbils is not far from Goebbels


named after him in fact.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _'I sort of don't mind about the labels anymore, and to tell the truth, I know it might be different in America, but in Europe and Britain these days I think these things are mattering less and less, we're losing patience with this game, because you see, if the whole game is played on the lefts terms as it were, then first of all we'll lose, because there is no possibility of confronting very large societal issues only with one fragment of the political spectrum.  And it's also very clear I would say, by now, some of my best friends are on the left but it's very clear to some of us that the left have been the problem on dealing with these issues.  It is the left that has been throwing around wilful and I think deliberately, knowing that they are not true allegations against people.
> 
> I've often said that with the modern left, certainly around the end of the Cold War they've basically had a supply and demand problem.  They want racists, they want Nazis, they want bigots and actually thank goodness, certainly in my society and I think in yours, there in pretty short supply, and so these people have to find them.  They want supply of bigots and racists and fascists and actually the supply is extremely small and to the people they demand are too small in number to really give them enough of the political identity.  *So they stretch it out, deliberately use as offensive terms as they could and use them to of people they must know do not fit that label, and I think the result is by a way and other things is they have eluded certain terms of any meaning and that this is going to come back and bite them, the left in a big way and I see this happening in Europe all the time at the moment.  You know, the accusation of racism for instance, I don't think it's going to wash for very much longer, I just don't.  Nobody cares as much as they used to about that because they have seen the left use it on everyone.  I've seen it for years, I've seen my black friends called racists, I've seen my black friends called sell-outs, and coconuts and all sorts of things.  I've seen the most vile racial abuse of racial minorities by the left, and I don't care about this anymore.  It's too late to be willing to be blackmailed by people who are fundamentally insincere in their insults.......'*_
> 
> Douglas Murray, 22 Nov 2015



Desperate.


----------



## YouSir (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I doubt the pc fraternity here expected that!



Yet everyone expects you to be a boring prick.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _'I sort of don't mind about the labels anymore, and to tell the truth, I know it might be different in America, but in Europe and Britain these days I think these things are mattering less and less, we're losing patience with this game, because you see, if the whole game is played on the lefts terms as it were, then first of all we'll lose, because there is no possibility of confronting very large societal issues only with one fragment of the political spectrum.  And it's also very clear I would say, by now, some of my best friends are on the left but it's very clear to some of us that the left have been the problem on dealing with these issues.  It is the left that has been throwing around wilful and I think deliberately, knowing that they are not true allegations against people.
> 
> I've often said that with the modern left, certainly around the end of the Cold War they've basically had a supply and demand problem.  They want racists, they want Nazis, they want bigots and actually thank goodness, certainly in my society and I think in yours, there in pretty short supply, and so these people have to find them.  They want supply of bigots and racists and fascists and actually the supply is extremely small and to the people they demand are too small in number to really give them enough of the political identity.  *So they stretch it out, deliberately use as offensive terms as they could and use them to of people they must know do not fit that label, and I think the result is by a way and other things is they have eluded certain terms of any meaning and that this is going to come back and bite them, the left in a big way and I see this happening in Europe all the time at the moment.  You know, the accusation of racism for instance, I don't think it's going to wash for very much longer, I just don't.  Nobody cares as much as they used to about that because they have seen the left use it on everyone.  I've seen it for years, I've seen my black friends called racists, I've seen my black friends called sell-outs, and coconuts and all sorts of things.  I've seen the most vile racial abuse of racial minorities by the left, and I don't care about this anymore.  It's too late to be willing to be blackmailed by people who are fundamentally insincere in their insults.......'*_
> 
> Douglas Murray, 22 Nov 2015



This is just off-topic bollocks, now.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On what did you think posting up some c&p from well known zionist, islamophobic, racist rightwing tosspot Douglas Murray was going to achieve. What was your purpose in doing so? What point are you trying to make with that?


Disruption? Anyone with any knowledge of Urban would know that citing that kind of crap in support of an argument (or, in this case, as an alternative to an argument) is going to be inflammatory, and I suspect that's the intention - @Screw Loose is being just a bit too consistent.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I doubt the pc fraternity here expected that!



'PC fraternity' is clearly an oxymoron, you dozy little shit.

Like 'thoughtful Daily Mail reader' or (in this case at least) 'welcome new poster'


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 24, 2015)

two sheds said:


> God I hate this new breed of politically correct twat. Always whining and complaining and taking offence just to close down the conversation.
> 
> You can't even call a racist a racist any more  Perfectly good English word people have been using for years but now oh no you're not allowed to use it because we now have to consider delicate racist sensibilities.
> 
> It's fine that they spout loads of racist or bigoted shit but you're not allowed to use the r***** word to racists or the b***** word to bigots. . What about *our* freedom of speech then eh?



Good post. It's true that political correctness has, occasionally, been misused as an excuse to close down conversation. But nothing like as relentlessly as 'you can't say x around here without the PC brigade blah blah dribble' has been used for exactly the same purpose.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I doubt the pc fraternity here expected that!


you sexist pig


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On what did you think posting up some c&p from well known zionist, islamophobic, racist rightwing tosspot Douglas Murray was going to achieve. What was your purpose in doing so? What point are you trying to make with that?



More false claims by you.

Douglas Murray is certainly not any of the terms you attempt to dismiss him with whatsoever, imo.

Here he is on the BBC no less, amongst other political commentators discussing   how Britain should react in wake of the Paris IS terrorist attacks, a discussion relevant to this threads topic at hand.



I doubt the BBC would give such an open forum to anyone with even the slightest hints of racism or islamophobia tbth.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 24, 2015)

Right, that's it. Nobody could believe such bullshit.  Confirmed troll for me...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> More false claims by you.
> 
> Douglas Murray is certainly not any of the terms you attempt to dismiss him with whatsoever, imo.
> 
> ...



What, like David Starkey, Nick Griffin and Nigel Farage?


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> More false claims by you.
> 
> *Douglas Murray is certainly not any of the terms you attempt to dismiss him with whatsoever, imo.*
> 
> ...




When did Douglas Murray stop being a Zionist?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> When did Douglas Murray stop being a Zionist?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Apologies, I meant the defamatory terms only that Lucy Fur used, ('islamophobic, racist, right wing tosspot'), as attempt to discredit my referencing Douglas Murray.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Apologies, I meant the defamatory terms only that Lucy Fur used, ('islamophobic, racist, right wing tosspot'), as attempt to discredit my referencing Douglas Murray.


He would admit to being all of those himself, (maybe not the tosspot bit) so I don't know why you feel the need to defend him.


Nailed On said:


> More false claims by you.
> 
> Douglas Murray is certainly not any of the terms you attempt to dismiss him with whatsoever, imo.


In case youve forgotten, your opinion don't count for much around here due to your inabillity to ever make an attempt to substantiate them. As you've failed yet again to do with this. You remain a dipshit, and a rascist one at that. Now fuck off.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I doubt the pc fraternity here expected that!


Swapping brigade for fraternity hasn't made this shit any less tiresome.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Apologies, I meant the defamatory terms only that Lucy Fur used, ('islamophobic, racist, right wing tosspot'), as attempt to discredit my referencing Douglas Murray.



When did he stop being right wing?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> Swapping brigade for fraternity hasn't made this shit any less tiresome.


just exposed the extent of nailed on's sexism.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> When did he stop being right wing?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


as soon as it became useful to nailed on


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> as soon as it became useful to nailed on


Considerate chap.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On what did you think posting up some c&p from well known zionist, islamophobic, racist rightwing tosspot Douglas Murray was going to achieve. What was your purpose in doing so? What point are you trying to make with that?



The only achievement apparent is having illustrated their fondness for skidmark - an "intellectual" (his choice of term) mostly known for masking his failure to debate through resort to rather petty tropes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> Desperate.



You'd have to be, to resort to skidmark to support your arguments. Has he ever *not* melted down when his politics get questioned?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> More false claims by you.
> 
> Douglas Murray is certainly not any of the terms you attempt to dismiss him with whatsoever, imo.
> 
> ...




Loser.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

'conditions for Muslims in Europe must be made harder across the board' (Murray 2006)

When did this stop being racism?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> He would admit to being all of those himself, (maybe not the tosspot bit) so I don't know why you feel the need to defend him.
> 
> In case youve forgotten, your opinion don't count for much around here due to your inabillity to ever make an attempt to substantiate them. As you've failed yet again to do with this. You remain a dipshit, and a rascist one at that. Now fuck off.



_'The tactics being used here are just shockingly dishonest but the commitment to using such tactics, the facts that people see the no ethical problem of someone calling  someone a racist who they know who isn't a racist or they know isn't a fascist, there must be some underlying urgency, motivating that.  They think the ends justify the means in some sense.  But what is amazing is that they are, certainly on the topic of islamism, functioning as de facto apologist theocracy.  

The fact they don't see this, the fact that they don't care about this, the fact that identity politics and their concern for generic brown skin people or generic immigrants, trumps any concern they should otherwise have about real fascism and real theocracy and real human rights abuses.  That still strikes me as somewhat mysterious.  *I feel like I'm in the presence of people who have made some kind of reverse Faustian bargain.  It's like they have sold their souls to the devil and got stupid in return*.'
_
Sam Harris, 22 Nov 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> _*I feel like I'm in the presence of people who have made some kind of reverse Faustian bargain.  It's like they have sold their souls to the devil and got stupid in return*.'
> _
> Sam Harris, 22 Nov 2015


every time i see one of your posts that's exactly how i feel.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Check your privilege.



Thread thataway ----------------------------> The new right-wing political correctness


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On  I refer you to item 4 T&C

*Content-free posts are not permitted.* Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up large amounts of cut and paste text. Make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version.
Users who make a stream of posts with no meaningful content and/or continually post up off topic material in inappropriate threads/forums will be banned. Completely flippant and pointless polls will most likely be deleted.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Nailed On  I refer you to item 4 T&C
> 
> *Content-free posts are not permitted.* Posts containing nothing more than links to websites or video files are not permitted. Please explain the nature and relevance of the linked content as a courtesy to users. Do not post up large amounts of cut and paste text. Make things easier for others by summarising the article and including a link to the unabridged version.
> Users who make a stream of posts with no meaningful content and/or continually post up off topic material in inappropriate threads/forums will be banned. Completely flippant and pointless polls will most likely be deleted.



The below Sam Harris quotation is describing you perfectly imo.



Nailed On said:


> _'The tactics being used here are just shockingly dishonest but the commitment to using such tactics, the facts that people see the no ethical problem of someone calling  someone a racist who they know who isn't a racist or they know isn't a fascist, there must be some underlying urgency, motivating that.  They think the ends justify the means in some sense.  But what is amazing is that they are, certainly on the topic of islamism, functioning as de facto apologist theocracy.
> 
> The fact they don't see this, the fact that they don't care about this, the fact that identity politics and their concern for generic brown skin people or generic immigrants, trumps any concern they should otherwise have about real fascism and real theocracy and real human rights abuses.  That still strikes me as somewhat mysterious.  *I feel like I'm in the presence of people who have made some kind of reverse Faustian bargain.  It's like they have sold their souls to the devil and got stupid in return*.'
> _
> Sam Harris, 22 Nov 2015


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The below Sam Harris quotation is describing you perfectly imo.


you sexist pig.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>




What "political incorrectness" has done to society - take a good look Nailed on.


















Atrocities like this are only possible if the people  they are inflicted on are dehumanised in the eyes of the perpetrators - and  a major part of that process is to depict them repeatedly as sub-human, as evil,  as bestial. The mac cartoon,  where refugees are equated with  rats, with bloodthirsty terrorists and are subjected to crude racial caricature is   dealing out exactly that sort of shit.

"Fascism doesn't begin at Auschwitz - that's where it ends"


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 24, 2015)

When did this - Power to the Spokespeople - stop being Islamaphobic?

I don't know whether Douglas Murray is a tosspot or not, but there is evidence of his right wing views, his racism and his Islamaphobia from his own mouth and keyboard, so Nailed on might want to go back and edit some of their previous posts...or not.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2015)

It's got staying power this one. Like dogshit on a shag-pile carpet 

What next?  A page full of Eugène Terre'Blanche quotes  and a video of Tommy Robinson


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 24, 2015)

Douglas Murray and Sam Harris?

Marvellous.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 24, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> It's got staying power this one. Like dogshit on a shag-pile carpet
> 
> What next?  A page full of Eugène Terre'Blanche quotes  and a video of Tommy Robinson



I'm hoping for a few playground rhymes mocking Bobby Sands.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

Teaboy said:


> To be honest I'm not entirely sure what this thread is about but those figures you've quoted look horribly out of date.  I doubt the Sun gets 2m these days and the Mail probably scrapes no more than 1.5m.  In a country whose population is knocking on 70m I'm not sure how significant you think these figures are.



The newspapers online daily unique browser figures show the Daily Mail leading by a considerable margin.

*MailOnline* 13,246,053 (-0.89)
*theguardian.com* 8,153,603 (-2.59)
*Telegraph* 4,285,687 (-3.03)
*Mirror Group nationals* 3,702,001 (-4.93)
*The Independent* 2,634,560 (-5.25)
*The Sun* 1,286,605 (16.03)
*express.co.uk* 1,209,801 (-0.27)
*Metro *1,159,637 (25.29)
*dailystar.co.uk *623,977 (9.35)
*Trinity Mirror regional network* 2,123,819 (3.56)


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 24, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I'm hoping for a few playground rhymes mocking Bobby Sands.



Chicken supper much?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

It's been a while since we've seen this...



Fingers said:


> Really lost for words on this filth....


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The newspapers online daily unique browser figures show the Daily Mail leading by a considerable margin.
> 
> *MailOnline* 13,246,053 (-0.89)
> *theguardian.com* 8,153,603 (-2.59)
> ...


what, again, is your point?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> what, again, is your point?


I think Pinned Down is pointless.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

existentialist said:


> It's been a while since we've seen this...



Interesting edit of thread starters original image by not including Nazi racist propaganda along side it.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting edit of thread starters original image by not including Nazi racist propaganda along side it.



I have edited nothing. Have you had a bang to the head or something?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Interesting edit of thread starters original image by not including Nazi racist propaganda along side it.


Hardly an "edit", you clown. I just pasted in a link to the image so that a picture got displayed rather than a link to an attached file.

And, as it happens, I couldn't find a ready link to the montage, so I settled for the "mac" image alone.

If you seriously think you can construct some kind of malice aforethought case out of that, then you're a bigger fantasist than I've given you credit for.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 24, 2015)

existentialist said:


> Hardly an "edit", you clown. I just pasted in a link to the image so that a picture got displayed rather than a link to an attached file.
> 
> And, as it happens, I couldn't find a ready link to the montage, so I settled for the "mac" image alone.
> 
> If you seriously think you can construct some kind of malice aforethought case out of that, then you're a bigger fantasist than I've given you credit for.



Rather than simply quote the thread starter's first original post?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Rather than simply quote the thread starter's first original post?



Why are you defending that shit-stirring racist cartoon? 
And Why dont you fuck off?


----------



## existentialist (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Rather than simply quote the thread starter's first original post?






			
				me said:
			
		

> I just pasted in a link to the image so that a picture got displayed rather than a link to an attached file.


Learn to read, halfwit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Rather than simply quote the thread starter's first original post?


fuck off you dull sexist bore


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 24, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The newspapers online daily unique browser figures show the Daily Mail leading by a considerable margin.
> 
> *MailOnline* 13,246,053 (-0.89)
> *theguardian.com* 8,153,603 (-2.59)
> ...


----------



## Nylock (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> The newspapers online daily unique browser figures show the Daily Mail leading by a considerable margin.
> 
> *MailOnline* 13,246,053 (-0.89)
> *theguardian.com* 8,153,603 (-2.59)
> ...


Beyond showing that 5.8 million more people read right-wing rags as opposed to so-called 'left' wing rags, what else does this demonstrate? It's completely meaningless and context-free. Par for the course eh?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

Kaka Tim said:


> What "political incorrectness" has done to society - take a good look Nailed on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that those harrowing images you show are a horrific depiction of the evil mankind can inflict upon mankind.

The Paris attacks with mass murder of 130 souls is a further recent example of mans inhumanity to mankind.

The mac cartoon, made in the wake of the Paris atrocities, shows rats as terrorist perpetrators, not refugees imo.

I find your comment regarding the refugees in the mac cartoon that you interpret as 'bloodthirsty terrorists' with 'crude racial caricature' as absurdly alarming, pandering to over the top embellishments of regressive left/ progressives/ pc brigade.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 25, 2015)

This person is either young, stupid, trolling or all of the above. Ignore it.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 25, 2015)

Ahhh, Nailed On the crossed out but still posted mark of a gutless wonder.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Ahhh, Nailed On the crossed out but still posted mark of a gutless wonder.



I did not cross out the section of my comment and am not sure why that has happened tbth.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh really......no doubt its a conspiracy by the bonkers PC brigade to discredit you.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think that those harrowing images you show are a horrific depiction of the evil mankind can inflict upon mankind.
> 
> The Paris attacks with mass murder of 130 souls is a further recent example of mans inhumanity to mankind.
> 
> ...



What about the refugee with the gun, you remember the one who you say symbolizes 'violence and deaths'; is he a terrorist like the rats or are the rats refugees like all the other people without guns. Or is Mac sliding together rats, refugees and terrorists in a bit of 'gentle' and 'apolitical' racism?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I think that those harrowing images you show are a horrific depiction of the evil mankind can inflict upon mankind.
> 
> The Paris attacks with mass murder of 130 souls is a further recent example of mans inhumanity to mankind.
> 
> ...



And dont you think that dehumanisation of the victims is a necessary condition for  that inhumanity to take place? 

Is so - dont you agree that depicting the victims as bestial, subhuman etc is part of the process of dehumanisation?

Given this - why has Mac got rats, terrorists  and refugees in the same cartoon? What point is he trying to make other than to conflate them? Why the crude racial caricature?


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

Lucy Fur said:


> Oh really......no doubt its a conspiracy by the bonkers PC brigade to discredit you.



A friend of mine has been looking in on all this after I was repetadly called a racist by yourself, as kind of a second opinion.

I've never been called a racist before, nor believe I actually am, for simply not agreeing on a groups seemingly mass hysteria on a significant readership newspapers cartoon depicting the Paris attacks and open border crisis.

I've talked with my friend on these issues, but they did send me this YouTube link which did resonate with me, though its title is regrettably confrontational.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A friend of mine has been looking in on all this after I was repetadly called a racist by yourself, as kind of a second opinion.
> 
> I've never been called a racist before, nor believe I actually am, for simply not agreeing on a groups seemingly mass hysteria on a significant readership newspapers cartoon depicting the Paris attacks and open border crisis.
> 
> I've talked with my friend on these issues, but they did send me this YouTube link which did resonate with me, though its title is regrettably confrontational.



You have a friend. How nice for you.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I've never been called a racist before, nor believe I actually am


What you "believe" is immaterial.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

nino_savatte said:


> What you "believe" is immaterial.



Why?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I've never been called a racist before, nor believe I actually am, for simply not agreeing on a groups seemingly mass hysteria on a significant readership newspapers cartoon depicting the Paris attacks and open border crisis.



Why has he got rats, terrorists and refugees all in the same cartoon? Why the racial caricatures?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Why?


You have to ask "why"? You don't do philosophy, do you?

You post a Pat Condell video and you defend the Mac cartoon and you ask "why"?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> A friend of mine has been looking in on all this after I was repetadly called a racist by yourself, as kind of a second opinion.
> 
> I've never been called a racist before, nor believe I actually am, for simply not agreeing on a groups seemingly mass hysteria on a significant readership newspapers cartoon depicting the Paris attacks and open border crisis.
> 
> I've talked with my friend on these issues, but they did send me this YouTube link which did resonate with me, though its title is regrettably confrontational.



Nice company you keep


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2015)

Posts video of UKIP fella telling us "bluntly" that 'Islam is not welcome in the West'.
Hmmm...this reminds me of that previous 'kipper from Medway that we outed.
Time for the ban-hammer methinks....that's not good to see polluting the board.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed on - Would you consider any of these cartoons racist?


o


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)

This guy needs a visit from Gok Wan Two granddad shirts FFS 


> 1 in 4 Swedish women will statistically be raped by 3rd world Muslim men
> Swedish media are changing the skin tones of photographs of muslim rapists to make them look whiter


Pat Condell


> "If a Swedish news Editor was gang raped by Muslim immigrants it would be hard not to laugh"


 
Jesus Nailed On is this really the company you keep


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 25, 2015)

So Nailed On , youve offered us Pat Condell, Douglass Murray and Sam Harris as people you obviously feel represent your argument. Indeed Pat Condell 'resonates' with you . All of these people are openly and very publically anti Islam and all are self proclaimed Islamophobes. What do you expect us to make of you.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 25, 2015)

This is a well fed troll, why are people still responding?

None of it is real, the goal is to keep people arguing with it as long as possible.


----------



## cesare (Nov 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> This guy needs a visit from Gok Wan Two granddad shirts FFS
> 
> Pat Condell
> 
> Jesus Nailed On is this really the company you keep



Is Richard Dawkins' website still featuring his anthology?


----------



## spartacus mills (Nov 25, 2015)

cynicaleconomy said:


> This person is either young, stupid, trolling or all of the above. Ignore it.



Every time Nailed On posts an angel dies.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)

cesare said:


> Is Richard Dawkins' website still featuring his anthology?


I have no idea I've never had the misfortune of knowing who Pat Con Dellboy the shill is before. I was most perplexed enough by the wearing of one granddad shirt over another so I played his vid to see if he redeemed himself  I'm so glad I've got hobby's that enable me to not know who these sort of fuckwits are.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)

The Octagon said:


> This is a well fed troll, why are people still responding?
> 
> None of it is real, the goal is to keep people arguing with it as long as possible.


If we keep the troll in here on this thread it protects the alerts thread and the other serious parts of the board from their participation


----------



## Dowie (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


>




erm...

if you were previously unaware of that bloke then you ought to know that he is a bit of a far right poster boy, I'm not sure that posting one of his videos is going to do you any favours here


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> This guy needs a visit from Gok Wan Two granddad shirts FFS
> 
> Pat Condell
> 
> Jesus Nailed On is this really the company you keep




I'm not familiar with Pat Condell other than his YouTube video I posted, which has to date 213,782 views, 8K thumbs up votes and 554 thumbs down votes.

The Pat Condell video you have just posted,'Sweden goes insane' (which I have not watched as, other than your perhaps likely intention to follow clear pattern on this thread of attacking/attempting to discredit any individual voice outside of your 'progressive' mind set), has no relevance to this topic of conversation, but I can see, has to date, 324,398 views, 8K views up votes and 567 thumbs down votes.

The YouTube figures for these Pat Condell videos show he is quite popular, would you agree?

What is this perceived 'company' you question I keep, or are you simply side stepping ugly truths relevant to many of the progressives here as described in the Pat Condell YouTube video I posted?

Alternatively, just scream 'RACIST!!' if you fold to the short standard pc reply.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Pat Condell was a decent left comedian (he started as a ranting poet) back in the late 80s and 90s, then he went over to the dark side.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'm not familiar with Pat Condell other than his YouTube video I posted, which has to date 213,782 views, 8K thumbs up votes and 554 thumbs down votes.


That's not much of an excuse or a defence, tbh.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> If we keep the troll in here on this thread it protects the alerts thread and the other serious parts of the board from their participation



I now understand your remarks regarding Pat Condell.

_'Now of course if you say these things [anti pc] you will instantly bring down a torrent of slanderous abuse on your head but relax, that's part and parcel of dealing with progressives.  

You'll quickly find out abuse is all they've got, and when you think of the desperate culture of denial and the abject moral vacuum it's coming from, it's hard to imagine a higher compliment or a more spectacular endorsement.'_

Pat Condell 6th July 2015


----------



## tonysingh (Nov 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Posts video of UKIP fella telling us "bluntly" that 'Islam is not welcome in the West'.
> Hmmm...this reminds me of that previous 'kipper from Medway that we outed.
> Time for the ban-hammer methinks....that's not good to see polluting the board.



Kipper from Medway? Tell me more! I had no idea my neighbours were so high on the Cunty Scale


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'm not familiar with Pat Condell ...



Then go and do some research and some thinking; take responsibility for your actions...you owe it to yourself if not the other posters on this thread.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Then go and do some research and some thinking; take responsibility for your actions...you owe it to yourself if not the other posters on this thread.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Why don't you watch the Pat Condell video I posted and make a valid comment?

Cheers - Nailed On


----------



## NoXion (Nov 25, 2015)

friedaweed said:


> If we keep the troll in here on this thread it protects the alerts thread and the other serious parts of the board from their participation



That could also be achieved by banninating the trolling fuckwit.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Why don't you watch the Pat Condell video I posted and make a valid comment?
> 
> Cheers - Nailed On


Ok, he's an Islamophobic cunt. What is it about him that you feel resonates with you. Lets see if you can actually answer a direct question with a direct answer in *your* own words.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I'm not familiar with Pat Condell other than his YouTube video I posted, which has to date 213,782 views, 8K thumbs up votes and 554 thumbs down votes.
> 
> The Pat Condell video you have just posted,'Sweden goes insane' (which I have not watched as, other than your perhaps likely intention to follow clear pattern on this thread of attacking/attempting to discredit any individual voice outside of your 'progressive' mind set), has no relevance to this topic of conversation, but I can see, has to date, 324,398 views, 8K views up votes and 567 thumbs down votes.
> 
> ...


Why doesn't someone just ban this ignorant cunt?


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Why don't you watch the Pat Condell video I posted and make a valid comment?


What, in your mind, constitutes a "valid comment"? 

This should be interesting.


----------



## Nailed On (Nov 25, 2015)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Then go and do some research and some thinking; take responsibility for your actions...you owe it to yourself if not the other posters on this thread.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



ps I've just 'researched' this Pat Condell video which I think you owe to yourself, if not the other posters on this thread, to watch, and take time to seriously consider.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> I now understand your remarks regarding Pat Condell.
> 
> _'Now of course if you say these things [anti pc] you will instantly bring down a torrent of slanderous abuse on your head but relax, that's part and parcel of dealing with progressives.
> 
> ...


fuck off you dull sexist wanker.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Nov 25, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Kipper from Medway? Tell me more! I had no idea my neighbours were so high on the Cunty Scale


It's a town on the cutting edge of the UK's political views is Medway. Sadly that's about all it's on the cutting edge of, and no new ASDAs don't count.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> ps I've just 'researched' this Pat Condell video which I think you owe to yourself, if not the other posters on this thread, to watch, and take time to seriously consider.



You've "researched" nothing.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> Why don't you watch the Pat Condell video I posted and make a valid comment?
> 
> Cheers - Nailed On



I have and some others and went and had a scout about on the world wide information super highway. The one you posted isn't well thought out; e.g have a listen to the stuff about the federal super state and progressives which simply isn't true (there is a much greater diversity of 'progressive' takes on  the EU than Condell gives credit to).

Some of the rest of his oeuvre is straightforward racism - in line with the Douglas Murray this is what all Muslims are like stuff referred to earlier in the thread - and if  you are serious in your appreciation of Condell as being resonant, the you should place those echoes into some sort of broader context.

Oh...and while we're here please answer the question about the cartoon refugee with gun; you've been asked numerous times and your inability or unwillingness to do so does you no favours.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 25, 2015)

Nailed On said:


> ps I've just 'researched' this Pat Condell video which I think you owe to yourself, if not the other posters on this thread, to watch, and take time to seriously consider.




Please see my earlier reply; this is one of the straightforwardly racist contributions to his body of work...the racism is obviously a significant part of his shtick. Whether he believes it or not, or if it's just market placement, makes little difference; if he sincerely believes in it then the greedy, self serving anti-social element is dialed down a little...but not by much.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2015)

tonysingh said:


> Kipper from Medway? Tell me more! I had no idea my neighbours were so high on the Cunty Scale


One Stephen Harding.
Similar MO to this cunt.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 25, 2015)

Okay, there wasn't a solid returner match on this one which kind of leads us sometimes to wait until there is (though we have solid suspicions) but really, the content is bad enough. Now banned.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Nov 25, 2015)

ooops

bye then.


----------



## Whagwan (Nov 25, 2015)

Long live the PC brigade!


----------



## andysays (Nov 25, 2015)

spartacus mills said:


> Every time Nailed On posts an angel dies.



Every time someone responds to NO, surely (although I admit I was responsible for the death of a few myself  )


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Nov 25, 2015)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Okay, there wasn't a solid returner match on this one which kind of leads us sometimes to wait until there is (though we have solid suspicions) but really, the content is bad enough. Now banned.



All my hard work for nothing; but I think you're right.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 25, 2015)

Whagwan said:


> Long live the PC brigade!


PC _Regiment_, if you don't mind.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

littlebabyjesus said:


> ooops
> 
> bye then.


ta ra chuck


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 25, 2015)

Grudging admiration for the expert level trolling though


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Grudging admiration for the expert level trolling though


expert level trolling is posting an op and then leaving everyone to get on with it and the thread going 20+ pages. any shitty troll can irritate people here over 30 odd pages.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> expert level trolling is posting an op and then leaving everyone to get on with it and the thread going 20+ pages. any shitty troll can irritate people here over 30 odd pages.


A real 'expert' can avoid the hammer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> A real 'expert' can avoid the hammer.


which would happen in the example i put forward, of someone putting up one post and everyone then piling in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> A real 'expert' can avoid the hammer.


hmm...

you're quite an expert then


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2015)

should have hoofed the cunt out at the first whiff of skidmark murray


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> expert level trolling is posting an op and then leaving everyone to get on with it and the thread going 20+ pages. any shitty troll can irritate people here over 30 odd pages.


True.

Expert level 'being an annoying dickhead' maybe


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> True.
> 
> Expert level 'being an annoying dickhead' maybe


maybe.


----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Posts video of UKIP fella telling us "bluntly" that 'Islam is not welcome in the West'.
> Hmmm...this reminds me of that previous 'kipper from Medway that we outed.
> Time for the ban-hammer methinks....that's not good to see polluting the board.


Hurt outrage is very much a 'kipper trope - as is the frantic denials of racism while peddling it. Perhaps Nailed On was a lot less (ie more) than it seemed?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## existentialist (Nov 25, 2015)

Mind you,  it has done a rather excellent job of derailing the discussion. I wonder what its motive was - doing that, or just being an arse?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 25, 2015)

existentialist said:


> I wonder what its motive was


To expose all you progressive types obviously


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 25, 2015)

Aw. I was starting to like him.


----------



## CNT36 (Nov 26, 2015)

This thread was still open in a tab on my phone. How did I miss that nailed on was a "Free thinker" until now?


----------



## Nylock (Nov 27, 2015)

CNT36 said:


> This thread was still open in a tab on my phone. How did I miss that nailed on was a "Free thinker" until now?


Cos your PC Brigade issue 'lefty blinkers' temporarily blinded you to the trooooth....


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2016)

Hmm
an opportune bump after i searched for keywords on here - I watched the Condell yootube stuff years ago and was had slight unease about his full on overenthusiastic beef with Islam and shit. It didnt sit right with me, but all and sundry began to lol and share them on facebok and i began to chop people out of my lists. looks like he is the new comedic poster boy for the european far right and trumpists jusdging by the stuff i am seeing on various sites now an avowed trump supporter.

what an odious cunt


----------

